# SEPT/OCT 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone TTC Naturally 

Much love and luck 

Kamac80
helenO
Saila
emma.b
Ruthieshmoo
emilycaitlin
Sukie
Tamsin
Nix76
samonthemoon
HollyD
Specialmum
debblaze
ameliacooper
linlou17
Ellie...
scoobs
Emmalottie
sarah9475

Caddy 
Rosie P 
LizzyM 
springbok 
pebble_beach 
glamis 
dakota 
Delores C 
KT4UK 

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx
​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone.....i've updated the list but let me know if i've left anyone off. |Not very organised at the minute!!

Welcome Back Ruthie ~ hope you had a fab honeymoon........weird getting used to a new name isn't it  You look gorgeous in your wedding pic 

Sukie ~ forgot you had gone away but hoping you got good news 

Tamsin ~ saw the pics of your bathroom......looks really lovely hun 

Hi to everyone......will try to catch up with personals soon,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I really hope Sukie doesn't mind me forwarding on this info from Cat on the clomid board, but apparently AF arrived for her  

How's everyone doing ?

I've been doing it naturally this month, but back on the clomid next cycle - AF due around the weekend sometime.

Ruthie - how was the wedding 

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies!!!

Well a new start hey..... ur gonna have to start posting more 
Well i think af will come on wed as that would be right for a week late ov.... as yet no signs, My (.)(.) hurt a lot and i have a killer headache oh and i have the shortest attention span at the minute  . Can't wait to get trying next month.... although gotta say i'm not happy with this extended cycle thing!!! £ whole weeks b4 we can get down to business then another 2ww on top of that!!!  

How is everyone today Really sorry to hear about af sukie  

Gotta dash in a mo as supposed to be at friends house a little while ago!  My time keeping is sooooo bad!!  

                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovelies!!

Ruth your piccy is gorgeous hun, i am so glad you had a good day! How was the honeymoon?

Sukie am so sorry sweetie  

Nix lovely to see you hun, you leave it to long  

Sam    hopefully af wont arrive hun!!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well and had a good weekend!!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi girls 
Nix thanks hun you did good 
Yep it was a BFN this time but I was prepaired for it so it hasn't hurt as much as I thought it would. I'm going to take it easy at home so I don't know if I'll post much this week and I handed in my notice today at work (long story) 
I hope you are all well and I'm back to being TTC naturally 

Sukie


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry to gatecrash.....

Just wanted to send Sukie a hug, am so sorry you got a BFN, have been thinking of you and looking out for your news.  Am very sorry hun  

Jane xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

Sukie so sorry hun xx
Ruth love the pic! hope u had a special day hun!! xx

hi everyone
im feeling so tired at the mo, keep needing afternoon sleeps and ive got pelvic cramping and lower backache and nipples are really sensitive, so im hoping as always that this is all good signs that we may of done it this month, i think i ovulated again but we only managed two times during so hopefully thats all that was needed lol

So its just count down to either testing or af lol

Its hard cos im feeling so tired and hormonal!! xx


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi

I am brand new to this, so hope I am doing this right.  Have been TTC for 2 years with no success.  This month was esp. depressing...  How does everyone else cope


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ellie....

I think the answer is..... with a huge amount of support from our friends on here!!  You've certainlly found the right place to be, were very supportive... through the good times and the bad  

Hi girls,

Specialmum: All sounding good to me hunny  Got everything crossed for you  
Sukie: OMG u handed in ur notice?!?!?! Would love to hear that long story at some point!!  
LizzyM: Hows that little bean doing hunny? 
Katie: What u upto chick?? Haven't heard much from u lately?
Ruthie: How was the honeymoon babe? Ur pic's r lovely hunny.... stunning dress! 
Kerry: You've disapeared off radar hunny......
Nix: Long time no speak.... welcome back hun 

Well no af as yet but i feel her cold breath breathing down my neck  Hey ho... will give me a chance to put my planning and supplies to good use 

                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

How's everyone doing ?  Sorry I've been absent - been on holiday and then things went a bit manic since being back.

Have LOVED being clomid free this month, but should be back on it soon if AF shows her ugly mug this weekend.

Nix.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi 

Sam Thanks hun,  i woke this morning sore around my hips and back the ache seems to be spreading lol  im still so tired and i have a metallic taste in my mouth but im trying not to think anything of it as it can be a side effect of the metformin and af coming lol

im feeling like im in a daze!!  i keep forgetting things, it was awful yesterday i was suppose to take things to my mums and i forgot 3 things!!!  and then i almost cried!!    ive got a bit of acidy too.

right im off for a cuppa and a snooze lol 
look forward to chatting with u all later xxxxxx

ps thanks for the bubbles ladies xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Howdy Y'all,

Well builders are in, with avengence! Still, will be nice when it's all done, is all I keep telling myself! Well into the 2WW and so far, nothing, which is ok, given it's early days - go to hosp for another CD21 test this Friday - hopefully get a more accurate result this time! Then back for all the result and 'where do we go from here' chat with Con next Tuesday!

*Sukie* - I am so sorry about the BFN   Take care of yourself...Oo er - would love to know the long story! Have you got something else lined up to go to?
*Ruthie Wood!!* - Just been checking out some of your 'unofficial' wedding photo's on ** - you looked fab honey, as did Greg!
*LizzyM* - How are you doing hon? Any more scans / appts coming up? LOL, I know what you mean about the pre-seed, I just meant, the timing factor!
*Sam* - Glad the PMA is still there...hope AF shows up soon, so you can get going on your marathon month!  Or better still, that she stays away!
*LizzyB* - Thanks hon, we love it and can't keep out of it - is pure bliss!
*Specialmum* - Keeping everything crossed for you hon 
*Kate* - How are you hon? What's been happening?
*Nix* - Good to see you. Best of luck with the next round! Or maybe you won't need it 
*Jane* - Good to see you hon - what a cracker Harry is and 1 month old already - Wow!
*Elle* - Welcome to the mad house!! Seriously as Sam says, we survive with the help and support of all the lovely ladies on this website! 
*HollyD* - How are you? Found a builder to sort your kitchen out yet?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Tasmin hun,  i hear a few of u trying preseed, does this come recommended??  My hubbys sperm count was ok but if i ovulated last month and believe me we were every two days lol yet no BFP's,  im worried this could mean their is something else wrong.  
Do u think preseed would help


xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Specialmum* - well it certainly can't do any harm! I bought mind off ebay!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hun, i will have a look tonight! xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry girls a me post and while ive been AWOL the last few days - i had to get away.

Where to start?

As everyone or most ppl know me and my DH spilt up about 8 weeks ago.

Anyway......I was rooting through the computer on thursday nite and to my shock and hurt i saw an MSN convo between ex DH and his older sister.

After weeks of my ex DH flipping out at me over texts from a bloke and maybe even meeting ppl off a website which is made my life hell for i found out he has been seeing an 18 yr old sla**er - sorry girl who has just had a baby from a one nite stand. And he was there at her birth and spent last weekend bathing her feeding her etc. He said in the convo that he wasnt going to tell me until the divorce was over and the house sold but i found him out. I had heard a few things around the village i live in and i had an idea he was seeing someone but he kept denining it. About 3 weeks ago he had the cheek to say to me that i could have the decency to stay single till the house is sold - how bl**dy hyprocitical can u get?

Anyway i know where she lives as my brother knows her and i feel like going round and ripping her eyes out!! But what will that achieive?

Then last nite he got angry with me over the bank card and i lost my temper started to punch him etc and he threw me out the way - the neighbours rang the police but by the time they came he had gone to the sla**ers house and i had taken an overdose of sleeping pills and have been in the hospital all nite. He says he loves me and has been sleeping with me still yet he left me in the hospital last nite alone and spent the nite with her.

I cant explain how hurt im feeling right now. If he says he loves her then why did he sleep with me and say how beautiful i was at my mums wedding and kissing me and telling me he loved me?

Im so confused.

It just also hurts that he can play a substitute dad to this baby yet he didnt even want to bother giving up the ****, drink etc and save money for us having IVF.

I cant stop crying - i know i wanted to end the relationship but cant understand why he flipped out at me texting other men when hes been seeing someone all along?

I wish he would disappear out my life as i really hate him for making me feel this way.

Kate xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh Kate hun    

So sorry that all this is happening, but please, please, please don't take any more pills to make it go away.  Have you got a friend you can call ??

Am here if you'd like to chat......

Nix.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Kate - Have PM'd you

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am very shocked Kate and am completely here for you!! Pm'ed you! Good job I am not in your village your DH would be getting it


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks girls.

Her mates drink in my local - may have to take a walk down later with my friend......

LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sukie ~ So sorry hun I was so sad to read your news xxx Will be here for you on the next journey xx    

Kate ~ OMG I completely understand why you feel so hurt and betrayed   I would feel the same about this woman to... but at the end of the day it is your ex DH behaving in this way   It made me so mad to read your post   If you ever need to talk we are all here for you   Please don't feel alone.. I know it's easier said than done but try to stay strong and think how one day he will be behind you and you will meet a man that truly deserves you and wants to put the effort into making a wonderful, loving family with you xxxx 

Saila ~ How are you?  

Tamsin ~ Love the new bathroom! Thanks for the picture comment from ** it was a lovely day and really sunny! Wish I had lost weight through before the wedding!!

Sam ~ Hope AF does not show her ugly face!   Honeymoon was lush! we ate out fancy every night and it was soooooooo hot! Rome is very romantic  

Specialmum ~Your symptoms sound good!    

Me I'm porley sick at home with a very bad cold (or maybe flu?)   DH and I (first time I've written DH!!!) are thinking about getting a rescue cat!!   really want a fur baby!!! Just waiting for AF to show up now so we can try again this month!! 

Ruthie xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate i have pm'd you sweetie


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Lizzy how's things going? lovely to see the pic of the little bean!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

It is going really well ( fingers crossed ) hun!!

Isnt "pea" so cute  

Your wedding dress is so beautiful hun, you look so gorgeous! How does it feel to be married??

x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry got used to saying Bean! Yes Pea is lovely and I'm sending him/her loads of positive vibes and hope pea behaves for the next 7 months for mummy!!

I LOVE BEING MARRIED! I didn't think it would feel that different but it does!!! BIG SMILE


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

That great hun, i am so glad you are enjoying it hun, coz you deserve to be happy!!

Pea says thank you for the vibes


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!!! I go out for one afternoon and everyone decide's to chat!!! Do i smell?!?!?! 

Firstlly Kate: Hunny  u poor thing u!! What a complete ba**ard  Like the others have said hunny... were here whenever u need us  Things will get better and you'll realise that u can be soooooo much happier 

Ruthie: It all sounds dreamy my lovely  So glad u had a fab honeymoon, will be looking forward to catching up soon

LizzyM:  Hiya hunny  Glad things are all good with u sweetie, am wondering whats going on with me at the mo?!?!

Tam: U got ur pre-seed off ebay!? I looked on there but couldn't find any  Well here's hoping it does the job for us 

Specialmum: The ol pre-seed will help the little chaps get to where they need to be.... well worth a go if u ask me.... and i'm sure lizzy will agree  It's also acctually quiet nice to use  

Well as yet still   and no signs of impending doom.... BUT i did do another test this am and still nothing so? I'm going nuts!! It's cd 34 which is the day i came on last month with my late ov.... Think i'm just gonna wait it out now. Did start to get some aches earlier but no discoloured cm which is normally my first sign, my boobs are killing still, no upset stomach yet which i also normally get and....WARNING TMI.... My cervix is high and very soft.... not sure what that means but i thought it was a good sign but surely if a HPT isn't picking anything up then my cervix wouldn't be showing any signs yet?!?! Any info much appreciated girlies!!  

Well untill tomorrow then girls.....  

                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate   Take care hun......everyone's said it but we really are here for you whenever you need us 

Sukie ~ i've posted elsewhere but many hugs 

Sam ~ hope the  stays away hun!!

Ellie ~ welcome to the thread.....good luck  

Hi to everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Good evening ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Don't know why really. Just seem to have been busy but with nothing that exciting. The big 2ww is looming for me. Will ov in next couple of days I think, so busy getting jiggy with it!!! Here's to preseed, headstands and pma. Have been to see bf with her newborn and she excitedly told me that I apparently sat on her bed when she was in hospital. I thought she was going to tell me nurses weren't impressed but no! Apparently it is believed (old wive's tale I'm sure) that if you sit on a new mum's bed you wil get pg too. Told her if I had known that I would have rolled all over the bed. Maybe dragged dh on as well for good measure!!!  

Kate - Have pm'd you hun. Take care of you!

Ruth - Wedding pic is lovely, you look gorgeous. Glad everything went ok. 

LizzyM - glad pea is doing well.

Sam - Ooh hun, got everything crossed for you (well not legs obviously, that would scupper my own chances)!

Ellie - Welcome to thread my dear. We all have good days and bad days here but someone is soon around to send you a hug.

Tamsin - I'm quite envious at how quickly you are cracking on with renovations. Looks like we do have a builder, but no units, at least not all of them. Previous damaged items have been replaced with others, most of which are also damaged, and whilst we did have 2 missing items we now have 9!!!  Even better than that 2 are out of stock and can't be delivered until mid Oct. Aaargh.

Hello to everyone I have missed. Promised myself I would update school website before I came here, but no. I was drawn here instead but must go now otherwise I won't get any work done for school at all.

Love to all, Kerry xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Just another quick one

I'll catch up properly at the week end

Kate Hun What a P   TT bloody men  I wish that was something I could do to make it all better, but I'm here if you ever need anything.

Thanks for all the support girls (and Jane)   it means a lot to me. 

Ruth your photo of you and dh is great


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

well im afraid im not feeling too good tonight, im so tired and stressed and just want to burst into tears!!!   

The annoying thing is i cant tell u why, because i have no idea!!  im just so run down! lol
The only thing that is keeping me going is the hopful positive coming my way   Im praying and wishing lol

I wish i was bubbly like normal but i just feel so tearful 

Need some cheerful news girls xxxx

Hope u are all well tonight, god i keep getting hot flushes! xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey specialmum: sorry ur feeling bad hunny  i know what u mean though.... i sometimes feel like it too, tearfull and snappy... think it's all the hormones running riot!!  i'm soooooo nervous now, and i'm aching a bit  Feel awfull.... could really do with either a BFP or AF... either way i don't care i just wanna know where i stand this month so i can get on!!

Sorry rant over now  Catch u tomorrow ladies.... going to bed as i'm shattered. 

                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sam

Sorry to hear u are in pain hun, fingers crossed u will find out soon a nice BFP!  lol  

im so tired too but hot flushes arent helping with getting comfortable yet hubby says its cold! arrghhh    

My right nipple keeps tingly and pains too.

Yes i agree with u on the hormones riot lol 

night xxxx


----------



## scoobs (Oct 21, 2006)

Have been trying to pluck up courage/find a suitable moment to join this thread for ages!  Will do proper post soon  

But I just wanted to say, Kate I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through.  Take care, hun.

Tina


----------



## shazmo (Sep 5, 2007)

I am new to this forum and hope I can ask a queston here.

I am currently on day 10 after a 3 day ISCI transfer (2 8-cell embryos transferred). Today, I finally succombed to the dreaded POAS and did one at 4 am. In the dark light of the bathroom, I could not see any line. I went back to bed obviously heartbroken. DH woke 3 hours later and I told him what I had done. He held the test up to the light and and he could see a line. I have to admit, in daylight and held up to the window, I too could see a very faint line. However, this was after 3 hours. The instructions say not to read the test after 10 minutes, so I don´t know what to think. Has this happened to anybody else? Can a postive suddenly appear after 3 hours? It could be that it was there all along and I just didn´t see it.

I have just done another test and this came up also very faint postive, but after about 10 minutes. I had been to the loo already four times this morning and at short intervals, so probably not the best time to test. 

Any ideas folks?. Can tests suddenly become postive after a few hours?

Baby dust to all and may all our dreams come true one day!!!

Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

First of all thanks to everyone for your messages and PM's - as always the support on here is the best i can find 

Im totally rubbish with personals at the moment but wanted to first of all say sukie so sorry hun for your BFN - we are all here for u.

Ruth - u look lovely - hope the day went well - my mum got married on the same day and she looked fantastic as well - the photos are on ******** if anyone wants to PM me for my ******** name and u can add me!

LizzyM, LizzyB, sam, specialmum, saila, Kerry, Tamsin, Tina and anyone else ive forgot! Love to all xxxxx

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

*Shazmo* - Welcome to the thread - did you know there was also a thread for ladies on the 2WW after having Tx? See link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109831.30
As for the tests, I have to say, I would be very wary of the result. As any time after the 10mins they state, should be regarded as an evaparation line - sorry. However, it may just be too early and is probably worth leaving it another couple of days before testing again - 
*Scoobs* - Please don't be worried or scared - we're not that scary!!! Seriously, look forward to having you join us
*Specialmum * - Sorry to hear you are feeling rough. Hang on in there. Hormones are a nightmare aye!
*HollyD * - Hi ya. I've heard a very similar story, that holding a very new baby is supposed to be an old wives tale, for you falling PG - sadly, it's never worked for me  Oh gawd, sorry to hear about your kitchen unit probs - very frustrating! Are you a school teacher then? What do you teach and to what age then?
*Sam * - Just put 'pre seed' into search on ebay and found loads? They appear to be in sachet form now - I think I got the pack of 6. Don't know enough about cervical positioning to know what's good and what's not, I'm afriad. Hope you get an answer either way son though!
*Ruthie * - Sorry to hear you are full of cold   with finding your new kitty!
*Kate* - How are you doing today hon?

Well got the decorator chappy starting today - started at 7.30am! Took full advantage of the skip and got rid of loads of crap that was in the front garden! Can't wait till it's all finished - even better that we're not paying for any of it - well 'cept the £50 excesss on the Insurance!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Bugger i just wrote a whole post and lost the bloody thing!!!!

Well again then, No joy for me as i have the old discoloured cm which is a sure sign that af is on her way.... but i don'r mind and i'm ready and set for the month ahead, really looking forward to it acctually 

Tam: I would just check that the pre-seed u got is the right one hunny as i know they sell a different one for when ur not ttc that is sold in sachets and is slightlly cheaper as it's just a lube....Hopefully i'm wrong but i haven't heard of the pre-seed for ttc being sold in sachets?? Hopefully i'm wrong but i'd check it out if i was you as don't wanna be using something that could be harming ur chances instead of helping them 

Specialmum: Got everything crossed for you hunny, How long till you test

Welcome to Shazmo and scoobs: We are a great bunch as tam said and would love the extra company.... we have lost a few of our regulars to their much deserved BFP's so it's been a little quiet on here lately!!

Soz haven't got time for lots of personals today as have to get ready for work but i will be back on later to catch up with you all 

                                            Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin am LOL at the amount of work u are getting done in the house! Well done!

I am feeling better today - i said yesterday was Day 1 of the rest of my life and will probably still get harder before it gets better!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sam* - LOL, No, This is the 'Fertility Friendly', pre-filled applicator, that comes in a sealed pouch, similar to an HPT, (maybe saying sachet was not the right word!), that says Vaginal Lubricant, and 'uniquely developed to not harm sperm' on the box. You must be thinking of 'Pre', which is the External one, that comes in sachets? If so, this is also sperm friendly and used for those who need a little help in the extenal dept  Not seen the 'not-TTC' one? That's KY isn't it!?!
*Kate* - Yes, alot of disruption, but gonna be soooo worth it  And believe me, it' all long ovedue!

Tams
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I hope everyone has been ok for the last few weeks, our internet has gone down at home, and I'm able to get on for short times at work, so can't catch up properly!!  Don't forget me!!!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies just droping in ~ I got my excellent Pre Seed from *name removed

Hopefull FF wont block this as it has in the past! Agh FF wont let me put the website on here but it's an excellent site! just put a .com on the end and take away the full stops inbetween the letters!

Rx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehehehehehe crafty ruth!!   Thanks hun i will have a look xxxxxxxxx

Nevermind,

how are u hun?? did u get some nice goodies from ur guests??

Hi emily u pop in when u can hun, we will all be here for u xxxx hugs xxxx

*post edited


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd be wary of using that site - see topic on subject - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106800.0

Reckon ebay is cheaper too


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovelies, hope you are all well!!

Kate still thinking of you hun, how are you today?

Tamsin are you on 2ww now hun? How has the work progressed today?

Sam hopefully af isnt here and you are still waiting     How are things with you hun, we havent spoke for ages!!

Kerry nice to see you, wondered where you have been  

Sukie how are you hun?

Ruth i got my preseed from that place to, its the best i tell ya  

Glamis where are you??

Emily just thought you had been at work 24/7   How are things going with you?

Specialmum hang in there   

Scoobs welcome to the nut house, your going to love it!!! Good luck  

Hi to everyone else, hopefully i havent missed to many people!!

Well not much to say from me really girls, got a week off work next week, thank god! Have got my first midwife appointment and a meeting with the vicar re wedding, even though it not for ages yet  

Take care

Love Liz x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi Liz

Im ok ish lol  Just waiting for the count down to test day and praying for this to be our month!!  Because of my af's being all over the place im not sure when to test so i thought after day 28 as my last af was day 26, any thoughts??

im still suffering with the back ache but not as bad although this morning i awoke with terrible rib and hip pain so mayb my mattress needs changing!  Im very headachy again and hot but not as low as i was feeling yesterday even though ive had some stress today.

I think im needing the loo a little more but like we all know things can start to happen when u want a baby so im just keeping calm as i can.

my mum keeps refering to my loss of memory as a sign and my complete tiredness at about 4pm as me being pregnant and how much i hope thats  true but i could do with her backing off for abit. 

How is everyone else doing??
xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies 

Well finished work now and my feet r killing and i have the most awfull backache  My stomach cramps are probably the worst i've had in a long time too  BUT i don't mind as it'll be worth it to try again this month!! 

Ruthie: i got mine from that place too... very quick and one of the cheapest i've seen  Let's hope it's pre-seed babies all round this month girls   

Tam: Ahha.... sounds like u got the right one then!! thought u meant actual sachet   hunny 

Specialmum: Not long to go now hun, i know what u mean though....when people start saying stuff like that u can't help but get more nervous and excited.... and if ur anything like me i then worry about how disapointed they will be too if it's a BFN  

Lizzy Lizzy Lizzy Lizzy.... nanananananaaaaaaaaaaa: That was my tiny little song just for you!!  did u notice it's a bit of a kaiser cheif rip off?! I'm 100% sure she's here hun unfortunatlly but it's not gonna get me down!! Could do with some hints and tips though on how exactlly u used the pre-seed..... and i don't mean HOW  i mean what cd's ect As i'm very keen to get the job done this month!!

Kate: Hey hunny.... how u feeling today? 

emily: Howdy!! long time my dear.... we'll all still be here when u get back up and running don't worry 

Well just wanna say thanx to all u filthy little devils who have sent me naughty gifts on ********!!!   Keep them coming as i'm only a swinger at the minute 

                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sam

yes thats very true for me too! especially as my mum has been knitting a cot blanket too! 

xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Specialmum: Knitting cot blankets already!!!!!!!!!!! WOW that is just a bit of pressure then!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Tell me about it lol!!!!   But i guess she has been waiting 7 yrs so she had to crack at some point!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam, my lovely!! Are you sure you do know how to use it right     I only joking  

Ok so for those who would like to know what days i used pre-seed on here goes, cd 12, 14, 15 and this is on a 30 day cycle! No matter how long your cycle, you ov on CD14 my doctor told me that, we went for it around then and look what happened  

I hope this helps you seedy ladies   

My pea needs friends, come on ladies!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lizzy.... ur a cheeky b**ch!!!!  Well i shall try it from cd 16 then.... as i ov on cd 20 now!!! normally u ov 14 days b4 af unless u have a lutheal phase defect 
Have just booked myself in for reflexology tomorrow with a lady that specialises in infertility!!! I'm so excited... really am pulling out all the stops for this month, She sounds lovely on the phone and says she likes a challenge so let's get me pregnant!! 
Did order 12 lots of it this month just incase i use lots!!! Will start the old opk's from cd 10 just to be sure.... i have about 50/60 of them in my draw so i can afford to be a bit liberal!!! 

Lookout pea.... here comes ur new girlfriend/boyfriend!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG sam 50/60    i think you start testing from cd 1 so now   

Reflexology sounds great hun, i am rooting for you big time huni, you are going to get pg this month! There is nothing else you could possibly do, but just remember have fun with this sweetie  

Pea is going to have a friend YAY!!!

Oh and if i wasnt cheeky you would worry whats up


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ladies!!

Well i was feeling abit better but my back is really hurting now! sitting down too long!hehehe

3 more days to go!!!!  can i survive that long lol

  So ladies i need some positive vibes and some good BFP symptoms lol

Last night i couldnt get comfy in bed, too hot and i had to have my self all curled up cos my tum was pulling it felt strange to lay out straight  .

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lizzy... ur sooooooo right, i would worry about u if u were quiet and subdude!!!  Ur right about the whole nothing more i could do too!! I think i am well prepared for this month and plan to have a lot of fun with it   Tone may go for reflexology too as apparentlly it can be beneficial for him aswell... but he does have a spot on his feet where it can give him an errection!!!!!! He loves his feet being touched?!?!?!   Dunno if i'll tell her he's with me!  

Specialmum: I am rooting for u hun.... just remember though as you've only just started to ov that it's early days, would hate to see u disapointed  But enough of that talk now..... BFP PMA for u so here we go.......








         
















Hope it does the job hun


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OH THANK YOU SAM!!!  That was such a lovely surprise and i showed hubby too and he is really chuffed! lol

Fingers crossed but yes i know its early days and if im not then i just hope i get another af!!

thanks again xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy and sam im good thanks 

Tamsin - u going to the meet - i think u said u were? Going to buy u the biggest drink ever!!

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Morning ladies

I'm so sorry i haven't been around.

I have not been feeling to good at the mo. I have low blood pressure that makes me feel real yuck. Keep feeling like I'm going to pass out.

I had my 16 week check and heard the baby's heart beat and all was well. Growing well to.

I hope everyone's OK and i will try and catch up soon.

Take care all

Love and hugs Katie x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all keeping well

Been just too busy with my mum and work too 

Sending you all tonnes of  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

Lizzy ~ pea has a friend if you like - my little star?


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi ladies

I do think of you all even though you dont get to hear from me - wish you all get your truely deserved   soon!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girlies!!

Well glamis: Long time no speak hunny!!! How u doing? 

Katie: Hiya hun.... sorry to hear about the low blood pressure hun, but bub's is looking good 

How is everyone else this am?? I'm not looking forward to going to work today.... i'm in sooooo much pain, i ache from back to front  the whole middle portion of my body is throbbing   

                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Well its day 24 for me and well im sooo contipated it hurts!!    I am cramping but just cant go lol
Last night i suffered from some pain in my right side i think near my ovary, my legs felt like jelly everytime i got up and my head was all wooshy.  i awoke to my dog barking so naturally have had a headache and a bad mood since!!  my backache is better today but im still getting a soreness on my right side.  and i keep having this thing where i keep crossing my legs and i know thats not good for blood circulation!  
Anyway although im suffering with contipation i am needing the loo lots so its a bit frustrating.

Dh and me had a whopper of an argument last night, dont know where it came from or why really and my tum cramped up!  i was really worried so i went and had a lie down and breathed slowly..just incase x

i cant really put my finger on it but i just dont feel right u know, my nose is stuffy my head is stuff and my legs are jelly, proberely getting a horrid cold or something as i have been having hot flushes these past couple of days too!  poor hubby keeps getting cold when i open the windows and put on the fan full blow!  

Anyway enough from me, im trying to remain   and for once i feel preggy and my tummy goes all butterflys and i smile when i say it but after 7yrs of trying u make sure u have a big box of tissues at hand next to the test box!!

Hugs and baby dust to u all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya ladies....

Tamsin ~ That's a shame about that site as I have been getting all my cheap pee sticks and OB sticks from there for ages! ah well... hope you are well and have had a lush bubble bath in your new bath!!

Sam & Specialmum ~ Want to send loads and loads of positive vibes your way!!   I really hope there are some lovely BFP making their way here this week!!!

KT, Lizzy & Glam ~ Hope you are all feeling good! sorry about the symtoms but keep you eye on the prize!! it's all so exciting! xx      

Hi to everyone else I've missed! Kate, Sukie, Salia & LizzyB xxx    

As for me AF was due today but I guess she is playing up as this is the first one after the miscarriage   so just waiting for her to show up then DH is gonna get it on cycle days 12, 13, 14, 15 !!!   te he

Ruthie x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

quick question and a bit personal:  Has anyone felt more aroused before a BFP?? ie after u think u might have implanted??

thanks xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Specialmum... whenever I have been pregnant I have always felt more 'up for it' ! I hope this helps... although it is best not to have   in the first 12 weeks in case of early mc.... when you are to test?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ruth
not untill sunday i think, well im currently day 23 or is it 24 lol have to have a look at my ticker!!  my last cycle was 26days and that was my first one after the hsg...so i was thinking test on day 28 which is this sunday!!

Im just feeling a little   down below    so im worried now that i might have ovulated now or something!! arrrghhh so confusing!!

xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

*Specialmum* I know it's lot easier said than done but try not to worry and stress to much  just think if little bean has implanted then stress is not good for it xx Do you keep a diary of all your cycles? it is a good idea so you can see what normally happens when you haven not had anything like a HSG as these can changes things just for that month  If you cycle is normally 28 days then just try to have as much  as you can (without putting loads of pressure on your relationship) anything between days 10 to 20 and your should cover your OV... have you had all tests to make sure your OV'ing? The awful thing about all this TTC malarkey is... us ladies who want it so bad look in to every little twinge, flush, emotion etc that's going and these signs can be good or mean nothing..  We can only do our best xxx It will happen and we will make the best mums out there as we want it sooooo much! I really should take my own advice LOL 

R x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ruth
thank you so much for both of ur lovely messages!!  i think its hard for me as i dont really anyone else i can talk to and so things bottle up.  i have written a couple of times since the hsg so i really should try to track my moods and symptoms more.

ive just had a good cry with hubby and he has given me a lovely hug!! 

i had a day 21 test last month that showed i had ovulated, so im hoping this has happened again for us and that we may of time it well lol

im very tired as well as emtional so i think this is why im finding it hard.

Thanks for all ur support and kindness xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls hope u are all ok?

I have come here to firstly apologise for my behaviour.

I have been moaning about ex DH mainly through anger - but realised that anger doesnt get me anywhere. I have been really one sided about the situation and i shouldnt have.

Life is really hard for me at the moment and im directing my anger where i shouldnt be.

I am seriously considering some time out and that includes from this site. I will stay on for a while until ive made a decision.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

KATE BIG HUGS!!!!!     Don't be silly!!! you are going through a tough time! thats what us ladies are here for to help each other xx I could not have got through half the heart ache without FF... but I understand the need for Time Out   

Don't apologies   Take care,

Rx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Ruth 

I honestly dont know what to do!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya my lovelies hope you are all ok!!

I am so so so tired, i can sleep any time anywhere at the mo!!

Kate we are here for you whatever you decide to do hun, just make sure you know that   

Specialmum good luck hun, it all sounds positive    

Ruth how are you huni? How is married life for ya?

Sam how are feeling hun, still in pain or has it died down? I hope it has

Glamis yeah my pea and yours are buds, how is it all going for ya?

Kerry whats going on with your diary hun, dont think i have seen it lately, you still doing it?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Girls I haven't had time to read through but I just want to say

Kate hun we are not just ff but also friends, so rant as much as you want. As we all come here to let off steam and find comfort. I think I can speak for us all, that we open ours hearts here which makes it so special. Please don't go and we'll try and help you through as much as we can and if you do go don't stay away too long x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

2ww starts today, had my temp rise this morning. Will start diary again tomorrow Lizzy. So here we go again! Been really busy with work but really looking forward to weekend, weather looks lush. Can't wait. Only 5 days to my birthday too. A BFP would be a fab late gift this month.

Kate ~ I think you have every right to be angry and if you don't vent it somehow you will explode. Stay strong.

Special mum ~ Fingers crossed for the testing.

Sam ~ Sorry you are feeling so rough. Hope you feel better soon.

Tamsin ~ Yes I do teach. I'm a reception teacher so have a lovely new class of little 4 year olds - highly entertaining! Only half have started so far so a lovely class size of 15. Upset one little boy who started today as his mum told him he would learn to read at school. He was most put out at hometime as he still couldn't read!   Bless. 

After Tamsin asking about my job I realised that I have no idea what most of you do. Would love to know.

Hello to everyone else.

Happy Friday to you all. Yee hah weekend's here, almost!

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks sukie and kerry - i think i will stay on but not as much as i do as need to direct my energies else where at the moment.

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

katie - understand hun completely but we are here for u anytime and i wish u all the best xxx

thanks girls for ALL of u being there for me, i cant express how much this has helped me, i saw my mum tonight after having a heart to heart and a cry with hubby which helped and she was like no pressure, which helped too.

So im just going to take things easy and see what happens xx

im now going off to have a bit of chocolate lol 

big hugs to u all  xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning girl pants!! 

Well the sun is shining here still and i hope it carries on  

Specialmum: Hang in there hunny.... it all sounds good  

Kate: Fully understand ur position at the moment.... were here whenever needed and no offence will be taken by ur lack of posting 

Kerry: Loads of luck for this 2ww hunny 

Lizzy: Hiya hunny, soz ur so tired babe.... it will improve in the next few weeks promise 

Sukie: How u doing my lovely??

Ruthie: I think we could all do with taking our own advise every now and then  unfortunatlly easier said than done hunny!! 

Well had my first reflexology last night.... WOW i felt so relaxed and the lady who did it was lovely. she has had infertility issues herself so knew exactlly how i was feeling. She seemed very positive and we have planned the whole month around my cycle and ov ect.... asked if it was worth getting tone in to have a go and she said lets just see how we get on first.... she asked the spirits to send a soul down to earth for me  and ended the session with goodbye and lets get u pregnant  
Really do feel super good this month... and if it takes a few months to kick in then so be it but i have a very good feeling about all this! 

Sorry if i've missed anyone... sure i probably have!! How are our new girls doing

                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks girls 

My lack of personals is rubbish as well and i am really sorry!

I am off away for the weekend later so wont be around!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Well ive had a strange morning...let me explain!

Some of u are aware that i suffered great pain wednesday night in my right side, considering i was going to be testing this sunday i wasnt sure what was happening, then yesterday i was ready for alot of     and again asked for some advice.

Well today i awoke with a awful headache and thought enough is enough!  i tested!!  but i didnt just do a hpt i did a ovulation one too and sure enough i got a   for the hpt but the ovulation test came back    the line was faint so i did two and got hubby to check and we defiently saw two lines on there!!

So as u can imagine i didnt know whether to cry cos it looked like i wasnt preggy and i wont be testing on sunday, of course anyonne else had this happen please do get in touch!!  

OR

To celebrate that ive now apparently Ovulated on my own for 2 months running!!! 

So we of course       and now just got to wait and see.

So do i still test on sunday  or Do i offically start my two week wait now


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya specialmum 

O.k.... with the opk the 2nd line must be as dark or darker than the test line to be classed as positive, secondlly it's too early to do a hpt!! And please don't loose all hope yet as i've heard that an opk can give a faint positive result if ur pregnant?!?!?!

Sooooo.... if the 2nd line on ur opk was only faint then i wouldn't count it as positive as thats the way it works. And please wait and test again on sunday as it's still too early and the weak opk could be a + sign! 

How is everyone else?

Kate: have a great weekend away hunny... u deserve it 
                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi Sam

im so sorry for my stressed out posting earlier i had woken with a awful headache again and then i had an argument over nothing with hubby and i just felt like crap! so i said enough is enough And then i rushed in and did the hpt test and thought to my self after WHY did i do it lol  But then did a ovulation test as someone had said mayb its ovulation pain and when it came up with two lines i went complete   and now i know what a silly cow i have been lol  Hope u all forgive me!!! 


So now i know that i wasnt ovulating cos line was faint and that im still in with a chance of a nice BFP im waiting now till monday or mayb wednesday now!!  

no more upset unless it a bfn then lol

Thanks Sam for letting me about the sometimes positive hpt after faint ovulation test!!  

xxxxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Just a quick post tonight! Thought I'd pop in to say hi and thanks. Just looked at my bubbles and they have increased rather dramatically. Have no idea where they have come from but thanks if it's anyone here.

Will do personals tomorrow, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

gosh yes my have too, THANK YOU LADIESxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

well apart from feeling so exhausted and i feel like im half dead whilst doing things around the house im feeling better.  
Im feeling positive about these symptoms because i cant remember ever feeling the way i do before af so keeping fingers crossed and smiles!

If not then im booking myself in to the gp or spa day lol

Well im not testing till wednesday now as this will be 30 days and as my cycles are irregular i want to give it chance to show levels lol  

So heres to wednesday!! xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Scoobs ~ welcome to the thread 

Tamsin ~ how's the building going

Hi EmilyCaitlin  Hope you get your internet sorted soon.....can't have you missing from FF!!

Katie ~ well done for your 16week check 

Kate ~ how are you doing hun......hope you have a good weekend. Look after yourself ((((hugs))))

Take care everyone  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Thank you very much Lizzy B    
I hope your well?

I hope your all having a great weekend

Love Katie x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm fine thanks Katie....looking forward to a lazy Sunday!!

Think I need some retail therapy tomorrow so I might go spoil myself 

Have a lovely weekend too 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Go for it i would.

Take care 

Katie x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Well im officially past af day now and am aiming to test on wednesday!!   I have had some bad tums last couple of days and of course checking the panties lol  Ive been even more tired than b4 (didnt think that was possible)!!  i slept for 10hrs last night! and then i was half way round the boot sale with my hubby and dogs and that was enough!!  went to bed for a further 2hrs!!  I think i need to get my iron levels check as this cant be normal whether ur pregnant or not.

I have to say ive noticed hubby getting more excited this time, the last two mornings he has been very caring and saying u look beautiful,  i look like death warmed up lol im pale and spotty and my hair is flat and i can just about keep my eyes open for a minute!!  
but its nice of him to say.  We are going away with my sis and her hubby and dogs on 6th oct and he has been working out what week i might be by then so we can make sure i dont over do it or if i need to remember to book app's etc....i just hope we dont come down with a bang!  

Ive got a little bit of indigestion tongiht and im not really interested in food, plus i keep feeling like im so desparate for the loo that i might wet myself and then "Nothing" aaarrrggghhh.  tmi here but i actually was contipated that when i managed to go i actually split my bum!   

at least the hot flushes have eased not as bad or as regular.

So its just sit back and wait now!!  
cant wait to hear from u all and hope u are well and enjoying ur weekends xxxxx

PS.  ive been having some aches around hips and pelvic and lower back, and my knee caps (i have inverted knee caps which currently seeing physio).


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls 

Katie: Good to see all is well... 16wks now!!! Thats soooo cool!

Specialmum: Oh hunny it all sounds very very positive   How are u coping waiting it out till wed? Loads of luck for you hunny....            u been 

So everyone else.... how were ur wkends?? 
Ruthie: did u get upto much this wkend? 
Tam: Have u been decorating again?
Kate: Hope ur wkend away was nice hunny 
LizzyB: Nice to see u post hunny... Hows things?
LizzyM: Hello sweetie... how's the pea doing? U feeling a little better and not so tired now?
Sukie: Where r u my lovely?
Kerry: Welcome back hun... seems like you've been away from here for ages! Nice bubbles  Now we match 

Where have our new girls gone?? 

Right thats it for the minute but will be back after work 

                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi Sam  
Thank you for my lovely line of good luck vibes!! im being naughty hun..ive done 3 ovulation tests now since i got that strange faint line and im still getting it!!  Strange!   They've not done anything for me before so of cause its making me go crazy!!  No af yet alittle achy arounds hips but thats it, had awful tum last night and crampy today so fingers crossed its just my ibs (irritable bowel syndrome) and not af!
Im feeling pretty nervous about testing lol  im praying everynight that things will be ok.


Ive got my tests ready now (we got them saturday) and i have been tempted but i think thats why im doing the ovulationtests lol  as long as im testing hehehe  anyway how are u? 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Specialmum said:


> hi Sam
> Thank you for my lovely line of good luck vibes!! im being naughty hun..ive done 3 ovulation tests now since i got that strange faint line and im still getting it!! Strange!  They've not done anything for me before so of cause its making me go crazy!! No af yet alittle achy arounds hips but thats it, had awful tum last night and crampy today so fingers crossed its just my ibs (irritable bowel syndrome) and not af!
> Im feeling pretty nervous about testing lol im praying everynight that things will be ok.
> 
> ...


Bless ur heart  A test addict hey!! I'm good ta, just contemplating whether or not to go for accupuncture too this month I think if ur normal cycle is 26 days and ur now on day 30 then it wouldn't be the end of the world if u tested now....BUT if u can hang in there till wed then good for you hunny  I'm really looking forward to this month of trying but also getting kinda nervous already as we are sooooooo well prepared for it!! AF is just about stopped today, just a little discoloured cm but i'm still cramping a bit?!?!

Gotta dash to work now hunny but will be back on later to have a good ol gossip with you 

 Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Had a lovely weekend away to celebrate our 14th wedding anniversary (which is tomorrow). Had champagne, chcos and a red rose, as well as rose petals sprinkled on the bed when we arrived - very romantic! They had a fabulous bed - wanted to bring it home with us! Managed to get a CD21 test done on Friday, after much stress - confusion at hospital and told I had to pay nearly £50!! GP, the sweetheart sorted it out and hopefully I should have result back by late today/first thing tomorrow, as have my follow-up appt tomorrow with my Con! AF due Friday, so hoping she gets she hint and stays away! Symptoms spotting is driving me mad!!

*Sam* - Well we're not decorating exactly - we have people in doing it! Should be all done by today! Glad you enjoyed your Reflex!
*Specialmum* -  those HPTs give you  later this week hon
*LizzyB* - Did you get to go do some Retail Therapy? Yep, renovations almost done!
*HollyD * - Have you just become a Charter VIP? That can boost your Bubbles! Awww, how sweet about that little boy! I work as an Admin for a very large Telecoms firm 
*Ruthie* - How are you doing? Settling down to marreid life?
*LizzyM* - How are you? Still shattered? Amazing how those PG hormones can affect you isn't it! Hope all is well.
*Kate * - How was your weekend away?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ok hun well u will proberely get this later, hope ur day goes well xx

im not normally a 26 day cycle, i have irregular ones due to pcos but the first month after my hsg i got a 26 cycle and ovulated and with the same symptoms around ovulation time this month im hoping we did again,  My cycles use to vary between 30-38 days b4..day 30 will be wednesday.

im feeling sick with nerves lol  the headaches have settled now, i only seem to get them if im over tired or suddenly get moody lol  im just achey and feeling tired..abit sicky in throat but i think thats either nerves or met..not really enjoying food at the mo either.

well have a great day and look forward to chatting with u later xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks tasmin hun, hope the decorators do it nice for u xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

hey ladies sorry not been on all weekend... been in sunny North Cornwall with the girlie's! one of my good friends is having a very serious op on Wed so we went away for a treat... we even swam in the Sea!!! was GURRRT LUSH as they say in Bristol!!!

Hope all are well?

My AF turned up at last but I'm sue to be away on OV day!!!   So will have to make sure we get some BMS in on day 13 and 15 !! 

Shall have a good read and catch up!!

Rx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

Just popping on to say hi and hope you are all ok!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovlies, i hope you are all well and had a good weekend??

I am off out in a bit so i will do personals tomorrow!!

Love ya all

Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening my lovelys,

Have a good niight Lizzy hunny 
Well first day of my new healthy eating kick...had salad for lunch and then poached salmon, new pots and pea's for dinner   I'm such a good girl!!  Well only another 3 work days till i get to go for my reflexology again  can't wait!!

Well not much else to tell at the minute.... still getting in practise for ov  am charting everything and wanna make sure we give it as good a chance as possible this month! 
Glad u girls r all o.k, and still got everything crossed for you specialmum xxx

                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi girls 

Specialmum Good luck hun I hope it's a BFP  

Ruthie sorry the witch came but good luck for this month

Tamsin Happy anniversary for tomorrow and I hope the witch stays away x

Well it's our 3rd wedding anniversary today, my sister who had an early miscarriage a few months back just rang to say she is ten weeks pregnant, I have been a bit upset since  Just after us having the negative in the IVF a week ago and we are younger and still nothing, but if this baby is anything like the two other girls it will be lovely (the youngest is in my avatar picture)

I hope you are all well and I'll catch up soon x

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are all ok?

Am back now so just catching up then off to bed as back into work tomorrow!

I had a lovely weekend 

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi suskie..good to hear from u hun, thats great news about ur sil but understandably difficult time for u both, big hugs xx

well this evening the knicker watching has become an art lol but luckily nothing to report!!   ive had some strange stitch like twinges tonight so im hoping this is all positive signs as its not usual af symptoms and ive had no further cramps like this morning so im 


hubby has been great today, understanding my need for sleeps and rests and adding a nice hug each time which has been very relaxing!  We have even had a little baby moment earlier where he turned over and said do u wanna a cuppa and i said yes and he gave me a kiss and then lend over to my tummy and kissed this too whilst saying be good beanie!!  i was so touched and shocked,  gosh im starting to cry again lol  Men seem such pigs sometimes but they can half surprise u too!! 

Anyway fingers crossed and knicker checking im off,  big hugs to u all xxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been posting much, but have been keeping up with you all !

Specialmum - all sounds very positive.  Got my fingers crossed for you!

Still no sign of AF for me - on day 33 I think at the moment.  First clomid free month and it's all gone to pot !!

How's everyone doing ??

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well just a very quick one at the mo girls as have to get ready for work!

Specialmum: Still sending u loads of luck hunny   
Nix: What cd are you on now hun??  
Ruthie:   How u doing hun?
Kate: Glad ur wkend was good hun 

Right will catch up with u all properly later 
                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam - I think it's CD33 today!

Nix.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

 one more day to go!!  

Thanks for all the support this month and for all the positive vibes and fingers crossing!  im feeling rotten today, bad case of the runs this morning! (sorry tmi) i dont get that as im hardly eating i cant face a proper meal its been a sandwich here or a biscuit there, had a thing for ready salted crisps though the salt on the Yum! (not usually a salty person).

Im really suffering with heartburn too just in the throat and it makes me feel sicky also a metal taste but im not sure if this still my body getting use to the metformin than pregnancy signs.

So im just (Trying) to take things easy at the mo and everyone around me is trying not to ask but they are all at the edge of their seats guessing im already preggy!  

im really nervous about doing the test tomorrow, i just dont get what all this is with my body if im not preggy but i dont know after 7yrs of testing it puts the fear of god in me that im going to be disappointed again,  

Oh well one more day and then i'll know!  either way im sure i will beable to pick myself up after a couple of quiet days, so if im not on here tomorrow then bear with me xxxxxxxxx

Ps, no signs of af xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

I am so blinking rubbish with personals when i normally am not like that! Please forgive me!

I dont really know if i belong on this thread anymore as im not even TTC anymore 

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Kate you are always welcome here!!!  

I'm really rubbish with personals at the mo to so don't worry about it! everyone knows we are all here for each other!      

Specialmum ~ Good luck for tomorrow!   

Nix ~ How are you??     hope this is the month if AF late!?

Sam ~ Hope work goes swift and quick! how are you hun?

Sukie ~ How are you? any plans for next TTC  

I'm loving being married     I can't wait to make this a proper little family!!!!!!   

Mrs Wood xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Kate - I know I don't know you properly, but I think this site is for support and the friends you make here last, no matter what stage you're at.  Hope you're OK 

Ruth - really don't think it'll be anything other than BFN this month (as every other !!) as I had a month of the clomid, but thanks !  How're you enjoying being a newly-wed ??

Nix.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi 

just a quick question:  Has anyone suffered dizzyness and visual impairment b4 testing? im sitting here after just doing alittle cleaning (house is major dusty and i cant handle a messy place) and i just went all dizzy so i sat down and thought id catch up when i couldnt see the screen writing for a min and feel quite sick now.

any suggestions greatfully recieved xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

When are you testing hun ?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

meant to be testing tomorrow, but gave in and now wished i hadnt lol  Got a BFN!  Will test again tomorrow as i know the girls say the levels double each day so im trying to keep all crossed but i just felt so dodgy and dh was out so i thought right i'll get it done nice suprise when he gets back but there wasnt even a faint line    i guess im just suffering from bug then....

hugs to u all xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's not over till AF shows!!  What day are you on ?  Do you know for sure when you ovulated


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

its day 29 and im not sure no, i have pcos and irregular af's..i had a hsg in july and a af 14th august which was only 26day cycle (normally later than that)  i dont feel af is coming at all so it was a big shock that the test showed that. 

i could have ovulated between days 12 to 17 as this is when i had same symptoms as last month xxxx

thanks for the support hun xxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Then I'd say it could just be that you're testing too early hun.  If AF doesn't show (I really hope not !!!), then I'd wait a few days and test again.  Got everything crossed for you.  I know how hard this symptom obsessing is - I start obsessively knicker checking from around day 25  

Nix.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrhh bless hun, i just feel physically weird, im tired all the time, now dizzy and sicky..its not like me at all!  im usually a upset tum person..

just feel confuesd but i will do another test in a couple of days and i will get an appointment with gp to check as well plus hormone levels, iron level and bp xxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you.......


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank u!!  And i hope everything keeps     for u too hun, i will keep u posted xxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

For f**k sake this is my 3rd attempt at this bloody post now!!! Stupid computer keeps loosing it!! 

Specialmum: If you didn't ovulaten till cd 17 then 14dpo will be cd31 so don't worry hun, could just be too early like nix said 

Nix: cd33 hey.... whats norm for u Stranger things have happened on here hun.... clomid or not late is late 

Mrs wood: Right this is where i've lost both the other posts!!! Glad you've taken to being married so well hunny  I think it's lovely, and soon u will have a little family of wood's running round i'm sure  Do they know what's going on to make things not stay where they should

Kate: don't worry about personals hun, we all understand  And don't u dare go anywhere.... ttc or not were all still friends.

Right thats all i dare write for the minute as really don't wanna loose this post!
Oh apart from.... Is it normal to spot or have some very light bleeding after BMS?? I came off on friday but had BMS on friday night which caused me to come back on then didn't bleed sunday so had BMS mon am and pm and had spotting again this am..... Does that sound norm to u girls

Cheers girlies                                                     Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam - Normal ?  What's normal ?!?    Pre-clomid it could be anything from 30 to 40+ days.  Will hold out for a few more days before considering POAS !

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nix:   very true.... norm doesn't much count on here  Well here's to a surprise  

Am so excited..... have just booked me and tone into the pelirocco for november  It's the most fab hotel in brighton, we went there last year and r going again this year on the same day.... kinda like a late anniversary thing!! It holds very special memorys for us  
Anyone else been there? If not u shouold give it a go..... only if u like kitch, mod, quirky boudoir hotels though!!! All the rooms are themed and so far we've had the pin up parlour ( where were going again) The ocean room, The mod room and their suit called...... The durex play room!!!!   The suite was amazing....8ft round bed, the biggest bathroom i've ever seen and a mirrored canopy!! That was kinda off putting i must admit 

Will put the link on here but it may get taken off......
www.hotelpelirocco.co.uk Think you'd really enjoy it ruthie.... ur quiet similar to me 
Right thats enough coz i sound like i work for the place!!! I Don't..... just love it to bits!! 

Sam xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everyone and how are you all??

Sam i sometimes bleed/spot just after i come off and BMS hun, i think it my body way of saying not quite finished yet   I hope you have a wicked time at your hotel sweetie!! We dont seem to chat much!! Why is this??   miss our chats!

Kate please dont go hun, i sometimes feel like i dont belong on here but this is the only thread where i feel comfortable and i dont wanna go anywhere else either   How are you feeling?

Nix long time again hun, How are you? What you been up to?

Special Mum hang in there hun anything could happen     i know it easier said than done but try to take your mind of it!!

Sukie how are you sweetie?? Did you have a nice anniversary apart from the blowing news hun??

Ruth so glad you are enjoying married life and you will be a family soon sweetie     how is ttc going?

Caddy how are you and beanie getting along hun? You must be getting rather fat now   

Kerry where are you??

Tamsin how is it all going with you hun??

Take care all

Love Liz x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sam ~ that link's fine.....looks fab, have a lovely time. I'd definately have to stay in the Mod room as an ex Mod 

Kate ~ don't you go anywhere hun!! Hope you are ok 

Mrs Wood ~ sounds like you are enjoying being a newlywed 

Hope everyone's ok......never got my retail therapy done but maybe next weekend!!

Love and luck everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww thanks so much girls thats really kind of you 

Have lived on this thread for the last year now!! LOL Well actually more than a yr - about 18 months!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning hunny's,

LizzyM: Awwww hunny i know... it's just so hectic here at the mo that when tone's home in the evenings i feel bad if i spend our time together on the laptop  But we will have to have a good natter soon hunny as i miss our chats to hun 

LizzyB: Thanks for leaving the link hunny, you should def go if u get the chance 

Kate: Hope this means you've decided to stay hun? 

Specialmum: how u doing my dear?

Tam: Where r u hun?

Ruthie: Hello hunny, where u gone?

Sukie, nix, sparkles, kerry, How r u girls and where r u all too??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

How we all doing today ?

Still no AF for me - methinks she;s messing me around  

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

She's a devil isn't she hunny  Try thinking that she's already been and that ur on cd6 now.... may help u to put it out of ur mind, OR buy a hpt as my af always arrives at the mere sight of a hpt!! 

How u feeling though?? 
                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep - first signs of POAS and AF generally shows up!!  I need AF to arrive so I can take my clomid on CD2!

Feeling OK - just generally PMT'ish really:  tired, sore/heavy (.)(.)'s and VERY irritable!!  I am a real delight to live with at the moment - DH is a lucky man  

How's you 

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

U sound an absolute delight!! 

I'm good ta, just waiting it all out.... really didn't want an extra week added onto my cycle, i'm sooooooo impatient anyway!! 

Just waiting on news from my SIL at the minute.... she has her 2nd appointment at the doc's today to either confirm or rule out an eptopic pregnancy so...... just waiting on tender hooks at the mo! Will be at work at 11 so am hoping i get news soon  
Don't forgetto keep us posted hun if u decide to POAS!! I really do hope she surprises u this month and doesn't come but if she's going to then i hope she does it quick for you so u can get on my lovely 

                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sam - yes i will be staying.

Sukie may not be on this week think she is taking some time out but will keep in contact with her via PM.

Well i have the house to go tidy as have a viewing tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Thank you asking after me, i did another hpt today (first wee) and still BFN!  no signs of af either as im all clear down below so mayb af isnt coming this month or is going to be very late.  Gp wants me to re test on saturday to see if any chances and then go in next week for testing.

Im okish, i think after 7yrs u just seem to take things in ur stride..im off out tonight to my parents, they are cookin me tea, they are still hopeful but to be honest i just dont feel the same way..its as if i just cant keep the egg stuck...Is there any tests that can be done to look into this??

Oh well im just glad i have a good network around me, hubby is being really good and of course this would have been ten times harder with out u all, So thank u for being there xxxxxx

Ps i will let u know how things progress xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Well had a nightmare hospital appt yesterday in terms of waiting times!! My usual Con was off on leave, so ended up waiting forever, only to then see a Clinical Fellow lady, who was nice and polite, but would rather have seen him! Think i'll write to him instead. Oh well, main thing is results (in siggy) were all good, but at same time, still doesn't explain why thing are not happening  and they won't touch me with a barge pole, interms of any assistance, until I'm slimmer - So it's back to trying to losing weight and exercise - need severe help in this dept though! Will need to have a chat with my GP, on best way to approach it! Comfort eat in a big way, (due to emotional issues), so need help on changing my approach to food, if I've got any chance of succeeding   due Friday 

*Specialmum* - Sorry to hear it was a  again  Got a  myself yesterday! (just coz it was my wedding anniversary and thought how lovely it would be to get a BFP!, but may have been to early - I hope - for both of us) 
*Sam * - Hope  shows up soon for you, so you can get going on all this PMA!! Hotel looks amazing! Have a fab time! Let us know how your SIL gets on 
*Kate * -  with the cleaning - hope your viewing, turns into an offer! 
*Nix * - Sorry to hear you are not feeling so great - hormones aye! Hope you get an answer soon!
*LizzyB* - Enjoy the retail therapy!

 to *Ruthie, LizzyM, Emily*


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Specialmum ~ sorry about your BFN I hope that AFT is just late 

Tamsin ~ Sorry it was a BFN for you too  x Glad to hear results were all good   I have the same problem with Food etc... I get angry at myself for not loosing the weight considering I have such a good incentive to!! they wont help me further until I do...

Kate ~ Hiya! good luck with the house viewing!!  

Nix ~ It's never over till the witch arrives!!!  

Sam ~ Hiya! sorry been sooooo busy at work   Shall have to have a look at that hotel sounds lush!  

Hi to LizzyM, LizzyB, Sailac hope you are all well!!  

Not much happening here except waiting for the fertile days to come!! Going to see Prince with my best friend on my most fertile day Ahhhhhhhhhhhh

R xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok?

Yep cleaning all done now!

Tamsin - sorry the hospital appointment wasnt great hun - i hope the GP can sort u with something to help with the weight loss hun - its a never ending battle isnt it?

Right well im off to be weighed in a few mins and then round to my mums for dinner.

And well i got my exam results a day early and i just passed!!! I got 40!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent - well done Kate!!  Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around for ages. I have had my birthday, Yippee  So have been travelling around different friends and family being spoilt and eating huge amount of food. Have drunk the add few glasses of wine as well and now feel guilty as Im on 2ww. None of this has helped with my goal of losing 2 stone by Christmas! Weight loss seems to be a bit of a theme on here at the moment!  Why are all the comfort foods so laden with calories? Why can't an apple give you the same hit as a huge bar of galaxy?

Kate ~ Congrats on your exam result. Clever you !









Tamsin & Special Mum ~ Hope you just tested a little early and that you get your BFPs soon.

Sam ~ Could luck with this months efforts 

Lizzym ~ Hope you and pea are feeling well.

Hi to Ruth, Nix, and everyone else.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

How is evreyone this sunny morning?? 
Well i'm sleepy this am, too many late nights recentlly! I had a temp rise this am but think i'm coming down with a cold soooo..... is def too early to have ovulated.... right!! 

Kate: Congrats on ur exam hunny  Big well done 

Kerry:   didn't know it was ur birthday!! Loads of luck with this 2ww too hunny 

Tam: So sorry about the BFN hunny.... not over till af gets here though!

Specialmum: U still hanging in there hun?

Ruthie: I know what u mean.... i'm just sitting here waiting it out, really wanna get on it!! 

Nix: How about u hunny.... any signs yet?

LizzyB & LizzyM: How u girls doing??

                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Tamsin - thanks hun. My dinner was lovely (i actually finished a meal for once!) Nice to see my mum 

Kerry - happy birthday  U can do it with the diet - ive lost 17 pounds now! Although has taken me ages!

Sam - tell me about it - im always tired then i cant seem to sleep at nite!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Unfortunately the old  showed up overnight 

Am worried also, as 2 scans now have revealed a cyst on the left side - has always been on the right - scan i had in April showed cyst had collpased, but scan 7 weeks ago and one on Tuesday, both show one left side, so am now stressed that a new cyst has appeared on my left side, (as opposed to it being the original one on the right, that has kind of fallen over to that side), and that grows and buggers up my left tube - my open one.
So this has really focused my mind on needing to get the weight/exercise issue sorted. Hope to see my GP in a couple of weeks to discuss - have my Type II Diabetic check up and know my glucose levels / HBa1c are going to be much higher than they should be


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies....

Well just about to dash off to my 2nd reflexology appointment   can't wait!! 

Tam: Just wanted to send u a big fat squidge hun.... so sorry af showed up and then that ur scan was not that great... Really hope they can sort it out for you  The ol loosing weight is a hard thing hun, but i'm sure if you put ur mind to it u can do it 

Kate: tell me about it.... i never want to go to bed but pay for it in the morning too  

Right thats it for the monute as really gotta get to my appointment 
                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sam ~ Have replied to your post on peer support, then read this thread. Willing to bet temp rise is start of cold.

Tamsin ~ Sorry AF showed up hun. Hope dr's can help you out with cyst situation.

Kate ~ well done on the weight loss. You're an inspiration. I lost weight soooo easily b4 wedding without trying and have put 1 stone in the 5 months since     So cross with myself! 

Well Af due in a few days here, not great symptoms other than incredibly sore, bruised, huuuuuuge (    .    )(    .    ). Felt like everyone was looking a them today and we are an all female staff!!!!! I don't get too excited about boobage symtoms anymore, seem to suffer every month.

Hello to all others, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well.  It so nice to find somewhere with so many people that are so helpful, friendly and supportive.  It's great especially with the difficult times   evryone goes through.

Hope everyone gets a   soon! 

This month has been rubbish, hardly any   and today had argument with DH.. .  Just feel miserable 

 to everyone 

E x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin - sorry that AF showed up hun.

Kerry - ive only really lost the weight coz i havnt eaten and anything i have been eating i throw back up again!

Sam - i too pay for it in the morning as well!

Eliie - hope u feel better soon.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning my lovelys!!

Well what a miserable grey day here!  But not to worry coz it's friday   WAHOO!!

Kerry: Thanks hun, read ur reply and u little psychic you.... i do have a cold!! Just glad we haven't missed our chance with all the bloody planning and ground work in this months preperations!!!   Sorry ur not feeling the ol PMA hun....i'll do a little dance for you 

Kate: It's as if we were seperated at birth!!!!! O.K MAYBE i'm being a little over dramatic  U sound much cheerier hunny, and i'm loving it  

Ellie: Hello hun.... feel free to have a nag and a winge at us any time u like hun.... good to see a new face... oh and we also like to hear about the happy times too!! 

Well reflexology last night was great  she picked up on the fact that i'm coming down with a cold! And she did lots of work on my ovarys to stimulate them for ov....she's convinced that it will come this week, if she's right and manages to get my cycle back in shape i will be most impressed   She did say that the part on my foot where the baby lies is already puffy (it normally gets puffy in pregnancy) But as i told her i'm def not preggers and i have a naturally puffy bit on that bit of my foot.... sooooo she's gonna be looking to see if it grows!?!?!?

Well i've gotta dash and have a shower b4 work but i'll be back b4 i leave 

                                                                Sam xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just popping on to wish everyone a fab weekend!

Tamsin - sorry to hear about the cyst. I get those (endometriomas in my case) and they just seem to pop up when you least want to have them. I hope it doesn't get bigger, hon. I know that they often go of their own accord so will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.     Sending you lots of love.

And love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!    

Sam i glad your appointment went well last night hun!! Lets hope that part of your foot grows hun!!

Tamsin sorry af arrived sweetie, and about your cysts!! I hope everything can be sorted soon huni!

Kate well done on your exam results, you deserve them hun!!

Caddy nice to see you how are you and the bean?

Ellie come on here and whinge away hun, i hope you feel better soon 

Ruth you ok my lovely?

Kerry how are things with you hun!! I am sure people werent staring at your boobies!

Hi to everyone else that i have missed!

Have a good weekend 

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Lizzy.... Yes letshope that part of my foot grows.... BUT only of i'm preggers!!!  Don't want an abnormally large foot for nothing!!!! 

How u doing hunny? I'm good and have been told i need to do my positive affermations but more so than i will be pregnant i am pregnant.... i need to be saying my baby is lovely, my child is happy and healthy as apparentlly this is better than i am pregnant because pregnancy isn't an end result! So heres to my beautifull baby that is healthy and happy and fills us with joy! 

                                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam bless ya for my flowers huni    

Great attitude to have again mate, i agree that your foot only gets bigger if pg otherwise i will have to call you big foot    or when they say for men ' big feet big willy' what do they say for women     I am laughing so hard typing this!!

It is very quiet on here to day??

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well if it's big feet big willy for men then maybe it's bif abnormal lumpy feet big boobs forwomen?!?!   I dunno!!! I acctually have very small feet... size 4 or sometimes a 3!!! So u couldn't call ne big foot.... maybe lumpy foot or huge swollen ball on ur foot you great big weirdo!!!  

HAHAHA.... is it sad to make yourself laugh so much?!?! 
I'm off to the pub for a friends birthday drinks.... back later though hunny bunny boo boo  !!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Have fun, and have a few for me


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning my lovely ladies!!

Well the sun is shinning and i'm in such a good mood!!! That second reflexology has really sorted me out!  I feel soooo great, i managed to get excited about my SIL pregnancy last night and feel really good about it all.... my new neice/nephew is due on the 11th april 2008! Which is my stepdad's birthday.... it's also adolph hitlers birthday!!  I didn't mention the hitler thing to her but then my sister blurted it out!!! (my SIL is tone's brothers fiance) 
So like i say i am really feeling great this month, i have been doing my positive visulisations and affermations..... my child is beautiful and healthy ect and picturing her in my mind being around the house ect  WOW i really do feel like a new lease of life has been bestowed on me!

So how is everyone doing? Really isn't much going on at the moon here is there?!?!?! Guess all u lovely ladies are enjoying the sun!  
Well i'm off to go shopping with SIL this afternoon...

Specialmum: How u doing hunny?? I'm guessing by the lack of typing that things arn't great Hopeing i'm wrong though but if i'm not big fat squidges for you hunny  

LizzyM: When r u due?? must be around the same time as SIL??

caddy: Good to see u about hunny....hows it all going?

Kerry: U still hanging in there hun?? Feeling a bit more positive now

Kate: how r u hunny? did u hear anything back about the house viewing?? I think the market is just very slow at the minute as we have a flat for sale and it's taking forever to shift it!! Could really do without 2 mortgages!!!

Well hope to see u other ladies back on here soon.... Ruthie, tam, ellie, sukie, sparkles, emily, glamis, nix76, saila, and lot's more of u that i've no doubt forgot.... i know were all at different stages with things but always love getting an update on here about it all 

Right gonna go give tone a hand painting now..... till later 
                                                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

hiya girlies,

What a lush day! Not a cloud in the sky here.

Sam ~ I guess I am a little more positive. (.)(.) hurt like never b4 but that really is only symptom. They really hurt when shaking deodorant cans and brushing teeth. Dh fed up with what he calls my broken boobs, think he's getting fed up with the look but don't touch policy!   I do suffer in the boobage department pre AF so I don't really know. Think I must have been doing the positive affirmation stuff without knowing. Quite often lie in bed and picture ourseves with a child of differing ages in different situations. I'm glad you're feeling more positive about sil pregnancy and I'm glad she's getting on alright now. The baby's due just after our 1st wedding anniversary, time is flying by. Before you know it you will be an Auntie. Don't know whether you already have any nephews/nieces but mine are the next best thing to having my own. The youngest is the best andedote to all stress in life, a real leveller. During awkward Mother's Day moment after raising a toast to all the lovely mummies sat around the table, and all adults suddenly realising, a little too late, how that would be a kick in the guts to me, he raised his juice to me, saying that I was like a lovely Mummy to him also, as when his mum is out I do all Mummy jobs for him!! Bless! Probably brought more tears to my eyes but what a poppet.

Kate ~ Didn't think about your stress helping the weight loss, sorry if you thought I was insensitive. How did last weekend go?

Very quiet on here recently I hope everyone else is OK. Have to now decide whether to enjoy the last bit of summer before it disappears by sitting outside with a book, or make the most of it and wash the car. Know what decision should be but think I know which way it will go!!!

Have a great weekend girls, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello all,

Just wanted to wish everyone  a good weekend (I know it's already half way through)!!  

Has been nice so far... Good weather  .. Good food.. 

Fab..

 to anyone who's   / time is coming up.. Sorry don't know everyone yet.

    

See ya


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well that's the last of the
















Gorgeous weekend weather wise isn't it









In laws popped over this morning with some gifts from their recent holiday to Gibraltar - DH got a T-shirt (a traditional thing!), and some Navy Rum and I got a bottle of 'Lovely' perfume by Sarah Jessica Parker! Sadly though, FIL has been diagnosed with Angina, which as he's already had a heart attack (5 years ago) ,followed by a triple by-pass Op, (4 years ago), isn't a good sign. Very worrying 

*Ellie* - Hi and welcome aboard!
*HollyD* - What did you end up doing? Car wash or reading a book?! How sweet of your nephew to think of you like that! Hope  stays away
*Sam* - Glad to hear all ok with SIL  Glad the Reflex has improved your mood! I'm feeling better now too, now that the big black cloud of PMT has past!
*Caddy* - thanks for your words of comfort hon. How are you and bubs doing?
*LizzyM* - How are you and little 'pea' doing?
*Specialmum* - How are you doing hon?
*Ruthie* - What are you up to this weekend?
*Kate* - Any news on the house?

 to everyone else.....

Tams
xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Absolutely gorgeous here, have dried three lots of washing. I'm worried about how satisfied I feel about that, note to self 'get a life'! 

Tamsin ~ Book won hun! Hee hee.  Have paid my penance by blitzing bathroom this morning though!

Ellie ~ Glad ur having a lovely weekend.

We spent the evening around at our friends with their now 3 week old baby. Bless, they both looked knackered. He isn't settled at all at the moment, constantly hungry and has a bit of colic. They are eating meals separately so that they can deal with him and pacing the floor in between time. Dh took one look at me and said do you really want one? 'Ooh yes, bring it on'! After taking my turn at pacing and rocking have realised I have to build up my arm strength before we have our own to deal with. Some serious aching afterwards, and he's still only 7lb10!   

Enjoy what's left of the weekend girls, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls....

Can't believe how quiet it is on here!!!

Tam: Glad the big blck cloud of pmt hs passed for you hunny 

Kerry: Tghe book would of won with me too  3 wk old baby.... how cute  How's the ol 2ww going?

Ellie: Well more than the one post..... makes u one of the team now  Mwoar haha.... someone else to rant at  

How' everyone ele doing 
I've spent today spray painting kitchen cupboard!!! They look all new and tunning though.... although the kitchen is still in a bl**dy mess!
Off for a roast down the pub in a min as the kitchen is sooooo not ready for cooking in again yet, not that i'm complaining.... less washing up ect 

Right will be back later girlies 
                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Everyone!!!

Im so sorry i havent posted for AGES!!!  my mum was due to go into hospital about 2weeks ago and it was cancelled and finally on tuesday she was told they could fit her in on thursday early so its been abit mad here  

She is recovering well but will be off for 3-4weeks so im mostly over there taking care of her, my dad and the house.

I only did the two tests after all and both were bfn's but i havent had chance to do another one and i have had no signs of af...boobs are still nicely full and backache and tiredness are still a prob so im booking myself in to the doctors on monday to get some tests done including a preggy one, so im still trying to remain postive girls!! x

Well i hope everyone else is ok and enjoyed their weekends and looking forward to all those bfp's on the way!!

big big hugs to u all xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning Girls!

How's everyone doing today ?

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Well i managed to get all the spray painting done yesterday and then treated us all to a pub meal  I have been using this on-line chart where u input ur data and it evaluates it all to predict ov ect..... well my temps had been raised for the past few days and it put my ov at cd8!!! Not sure if i believe this?!?!?! But my temps have come back down this morning so guess i'm jut gonna wait and see what they do tomorrow..... would be too early for an implantation dip i think at 5dpo?? 

Well Specialmum: HOW How have u managed not to test again that is  I'd be going nuts by now!!!

Nix: Soooooo has af arrived yet hun? And have u been tempted to poas yet??

Can't really do many more personals as i've done sooooo many and u haven't been on to reply yet!!!  Where r u all

                                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Sam,

Still no sign of AF, but POAS - actually 2 sticks - over the weekend and both negative!  Very annoying  

How's you hun ?

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

How does she know Whenever u want her to come on time she's late and when u don't want her around there she is!!!  i'm cross for u too hunny!  
I'm good ta.... a bit confussed by this charting thingy...... i wouldn't believe it but after i got that temp rise i did a opk which was neg ( to be expected if i'd already ov) but it got lighter over the next few days Always the way though.... i start to chart and my body decides to throw a spanner in the wprks to get me guessing a bit more!!  Hey ho not gonna let it stress me out though, my PMA is here to stay this month!
Can't believe how quiet it is on here lately  Gonna jump in the shower now but i'll be back in ten 

                                                        Sam xxx
Oh and i have an upset tummy this am


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

OK - enlighten me - what does POAS stand for  - 'Pee On A Stick' ?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehehehe hi sam!!,  well to be totally honest i have been so busy with my parents that i just plain forgot! it wasnt untill my mum was feeling better and my sister had popped over that all of a sudden she went so have u tested again yet? this was saturday when i was meant too hahahaha 
All i can say is my nipples need ice!!  they are soo hot and sore that i want to dip them in some ice cream to cool them off!  still got heartburn and contipation on and off...  Not sure if this could be leading to now a positive but we will see..

Interesting about ur temps...hope they show arise soon and u get that bfp!!

Sorry to hear u are also getting bfn but no af nix

hi tasmin!! xx

xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tam: Mwoar hahaha....  Yes it means Pee on a stick  How u doing hunny?

Specialmum: Yes the old charting temps is getting a little too confusing for my simple brain!!!  Hunny.... when r u testing then Ur symptoms sound fab!! OMG.... U could really get a  !!!! 

Well i've just called in sick..... have the most awfull stomach upset!! Would be of no use in the bathroom all day! And not that bright a idear when u work with food anyway!! 
So looks like i'm gonna be put to the grindstone here instead and made to get cracking with the kitchen! 

                                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sam glad u are staying home u can chat to me lol  

Well i suppose id better get a test soon, i dont have the money for one yet cos its not pay day till wednesday!!!  I didnt know nipples being hot and sore was a sign..mmm??  i feel ok in my self although i have been abit tearful and extra sensitive to things these past 4 days... Gosh wouldnt it be funny if after all this time im carrying on normal and im pregnant hahahahaa  

I dont even know what day i am of cycle lol  my cycle ticker ended on day 28 so once ive posted this i will see what it says..

all i know is ive gone up 2 1/4lbs this week! cos im eating everything!  and just love spicy things at mo,  

Hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like ur on cd 37!!! Spicy food i've heard is another + sign!! Man i've got loads of HPT's here... if u were near u could have one!!!
I'm glad i'm home too  God ur sooooo calm, i really would be going out of my mind.... how long r ur cycles normally?? Sooooooo exciting!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehehee i'll let u post me one  

I have pcos so never had regular cycles, but so far they have been 30 days and 26days, longest recently was 36 days.

i think im just so stressed with everything else in my life at the mo that the idea of being pregnant just feels me with calmness lol u wait when i test if it shows i am then i;ll be freaking out on here asking loads of questions lol    

My hubby is working nights at the mo so he is sleeping, i cant wait to tell him we still might be in with a chance of making him a daddy b4 his birthday lol (oct)

you know i had problems with those ovulation tests too, when i was due to do a hpt test, i kept getting faint lines on the ovulation test which meant negative ovulation, some people say thats a good sign too for early pregnancy and some say they dont work right with women with pcos etc..  i tested with them for about 3 days before getting my hpt's which were done on day 25 and day 28 were negatives!

Yes i agree with u that is day 37 of cycle which means i could be almost 5wks now!! Arrrggghh lol   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

God the suspence is too much!!!  Gonna keep everything crossed for you hunny   Gonna have to get some brekkie now though as i'm starving!!! Be back soon hun.... Oh and i would gladly send u one....They're off e-bay the strip tests that the doc's use, early ones too.... ??

                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

right just called doctor's and i am booked in for thursday late morning, so thats bound to bring on af lol

keep u posted xxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies just popping in as I'm on nights and vvvvv tired!!!

Good luck Specialmum!!     

Big hi to everyone else!!   Will do more personal's later!

Nothing to report here except that it seems to be sods law that DH and I are soooo busy and finding hard to make time for each other due to work problems and travel and it's our fertile week starting wed!!!  

Ruthiexxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks ruth, my hubby is doing nights too they are hard work!! hope u get some well deserve rest soon xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls....

Ruthie: Good to see u bout again hun  Hope the nights pass quickly for you hun 

Specialmum: Good news about doc's on thursday hun  How exciting!!

Well the weather has gone down hill sooooo fast, it's gloomy and grey.... makes me wanna snuggle up under the duvet BUT i should really clean out the rabbits and hoover ect. Oh the tirany of it all!! 

Instead i'm sat here on the laptop watching scrubs on paramount!! BAD SAM BAD SAM!!!   

                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh Sam im so excited lol i keep feeling all bubbley!!  but also today my hubby said i could begin my childminding, i did the certificate last year.

im looking at things to buy and working out the layout and pricing its all fun fun fun lol

xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

good luck for the doctors specialmum      its all looking positive for you


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovelies i hope you are all well!!

Special mum GO AND TEST NOW!!!! The suspense is killing me!! Your symptoms are very promising hun!!

Sam i sorry you got a bad belly hun!! Hope you feel better soon! I am due 8/4/08 when is sil due? 

Nix af is a B***h messing you about sweetie! How are you apart from that??

Ruth hope you are tucked in bed hun having a good kip!

Tamsin how are you hun? On 2ww yet?

Kate how are sweetie? Have you had a good weekend?

Caddy hows you and bean?

Ellie how are you today?

Kerry you behaving yourself?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!

Went back to work today after a week off and i hated it!! I dont wanna be there no more!! GRRRRRRRR

Love Liz x x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Good Evening everyone.

Weather has well and trully crashed here. Was quite chilly out today.

Sam ~ Sorry you've been feeling rough today. Wow! Your temps seem to be doing their own thing this month. Does your chart website take into consideration that you have been feeling ill? Hope you feel better soon!

Special Mum ~ Quick go and get a test now! Beg, steal or borrow if you have to. You'd have to peel me off the ceiling if I was you!

Ruth ~ Lovely to hear from you again. Hope nights aren't too awful this week. Sounds like you have got a busy/exciting time coming up! Hope it doesn't effect the BMS too much! 

Nix ~ Sorry you had BFN's over the weekend. Fingers crossed AF doesn't turn up and you still get your BFP.

LizzyM ~ Unfortunately I have been behaving myself, how boring! Don't know what you think that I have been up to!!! Going back to work is always such a drag after a holiday. Did you have booked time off or have you been poorly? Did you do anything exciting with your time off? Just looked at your ticker, you are already a quarter of the way through!!!  Any sign of a bump yet?

Hi to everyone elas that I have mentioned.

Well no signs or symptoms of PG or AF here really, although did have a temp drop this morning (usual sign of AF). Fingers crossed that it goes back up tomorrow morning. Saw a family at school today that announced they had accidently got pregnant with their 4th child a while back. Remember being gutted and sooo envious at the time. The baby is now walking! Felt sure that I would be PG b4 she actually had the baby but haven't even managed it a year later!!! Aaargh.

Got everything crossed for us all this month girls, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello All,

What does PCOS stand for   

 Special mum


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Ellie,

PCOS is abbreviation for Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. There is a words and meanings section on the home page of ff before you go into the message board section. It's very useful, has helped me out loads of times.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi 
PCOS is Polycystic ovary syndrome hun,

Im fine actually just chilling eating abit of chocolate lol Looking forward to thurs and doc's.

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening ladies!!

Ellie: PCOS is polycystic ovary syndrome.... and POAS is pee on a stick...Sorry if my spelling is crappy... it's not my strong point  

Kerry: Fingers crossed that ur drop is an implantation drop hun  When u planning on testing?

LizztM: Wow 8/4/2008 hey... SIL is due 11/4/2008!!! How bizarre!  And yes like kerry asked any sign of a bigger bump yet... (although u wern't doing bad in that pic u sent me)  

Specialmum: Enjoy that bubbly feeling hunny  u deserve it!! BUT you know if u get ur BFP i'm gonna wanna know EXACTLY what u did to get it 

Jo: How u doing hunny?

Kate: What u upto hun?

Tam: Where u gone hun... thought u were back with ur post today?!

Well have had some funky pains today.... like i pulled something in my left hand side of my womb when i get up  But if this dip in temp means that i'm gonna ov soon (if chart ov wrong) then i wanna have as much BMS as possible!! Tricky situation!! 
OOOooooo..... i have my third reflexology tomorrow  YAY ME! 

                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

HEHEHE seem to of all had the same idear just then


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sam
wow the third reflexology, it must be helping hun..my friend had loads of treatments and then fell naturally after accupuncture and gi diet!  natural rememdies seem to help so fingers crossed for u and yes if i am then i will share all my info lol     xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

See now u say that all relaxed and blazai.... i mean EVERYTHING     Every little helps hey   Well i'm all on my todd at the minute as other half is busy doing DIY, yes thats right DIY at this time of night!!! Watching medium on and off.... love that show!!

                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Me too lol we watched it yesterday though! I love the middle girl cant think of her name now lol

yes on thursday if i get the bfp im going to be                                      

I think that sums it up lol hahahahahahahhaaha

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hee hee, See how keen we all are Ellie. Just ask and you will receive an answer in triplicate!!!!

Sam ~ Gonna test Sat if AF still not here. That will make me 3 days late if I now understand my longer cycle!! 

Special Mum ~ You sound so excited, can't wait 4 Thurs!

LizzyM ~ Really jealous now, I want to see your bump too! How sad am I. Don't want to see most bumps but ours are very special here. A lot of hard graft and tears has gone into getting them. And that makes them very special 

Just going to jump in bath for a soak.

Loads of love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Middle daughter is called bridget!! How sad am i!! 

Kerry hunny Sat hey.... Everything crossed for you hunny   And i know what u mean... i hate seeing bumps in the street but when they are bump from my ff ladies then i can't get enough of it... fills me with hope and a warm fuzzy feeling  

Right gonna round up the man now.... think he's getting a bit too obsessed!!! 
                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Evening all!!!

Specialmum ~ Lordy Thurs seems so far away!! ASDA to cheap tests!! te he !         

Holly ~ Got everything crossed for Sat (except the legs   ) Hope that Sat brings lovely news of BFP!!!!!! I know what you mean about FF bumps! It feels like a triumph for us all on here when a FF baby is born... I love reading the Birth Story's thread makes me cry happy tears  

Sam ~ Helloooooooo Good DH doing DIY! LOL Scrubs wicked very good   enjoy Reflex tomorrow! x

LizzyM~ Glad to hear bump doing well! are you showing at all yet? hope your not feeling to sickley etc xx

Hi to newbies! Jo and Ellie good luck TTC!!    

Nix ~  

Hi to Tamsin, Kate, LizzyB and anyone I've forgotten xx  

Only one more night shift to go tomorrow and then I'm off till Monday!!! but off to see Prince in London on Thurs which I'm very excited about!!!  ... going to make sure I fit some   Wed night, Thurs AM and Friday night as I do believe that cycle day 14 is my best day!!!!!

Ruthie xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Just a quick hi and update before I go to work.

Temp has gone done further, I'm sure AF will arrive any time now.  

Enjoy Tuesday girls. Will spk later.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

It's not over till the  arrives kerry!! xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies!

Well it's sunny here but blummin cold!! I can feel autumn and winter coming and i love it!!!   Any excuse to wrap up in warm coats and wear funky hats 
My temp is still dipped at the mo And had a little bit of discoloured cm this am.... just very lightly streaked with brown blood Don't know if this could mean anything... BMS last night or that i'm getting ready to ov or implantation All very confusing for my tiny brain  

Kerry: Sorry ur temp is still down hunny.... but as ruthie says it's not over till the fat lady sings hunny 

Specialmum: Hang in there hun...it's soooooooo exciting!! 

Ruthie: Hiya hunny, ur going to see prince.... how cool!! Lucky chick u, just make sure u do get in all that BMS 

3rd reflexology tonight... can't wait, will be interesting to see what she makes of my temps and discoloured cm ect  
I'm also keeping up with my PMA still feeling good even if a little confussed?!?! 

                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi
just a quick note to say hello and thank u for all the supportive and positive posts!!!
Not much new here, boobs sore and huge as usual lol and alittle icky but not sure if thats stress related than anything else.

Hope everyone has a great day!
hugs xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok well finally here and read through the posts!!

sorry have not been on since thursday evening as was working friday then went off down to see my new man and came back last nite to no electricity so couldnt get on last nite!!

Ok lets try some personals.............

Sam - Hope the reflexology is helping hun. I am a lot happier now - im getting my life sorted but would rather the house was sold soon so i can be away from here. The viewing was ok - the woman is interested i think but is not sure about our road?!! Not up to much although have work later! Hope u are ok?

LizzyM - I have had a great weekend thanks 

Kerry - what you said is not insensitive at all hun so please dont worry - u would know if u had upset me 

Tamsin - sorry to hear about FIL and his angina - its not a nice complaint to have. No news on the house really - really just want it sold though!

Hi to Caddy Ellie Specialmum Nix76 Ruthie and anyone else xx

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All ,

Well awaiting the arrival of the plasters! Bif of an ar*e about face way of doing it I know, but we're getting the ceiling re-plastered on our new bathroom and DH will re-paint it at the weekend. Just hope they don't get any plaster on any of my new suite!!! We've also got another skip coming on Friday, so we can get rid of all the old furniture etc, from our renovations! Weekend will be new lounge fire, carpet and curtain hunting! Then finally it's try and sell DHs race car and trailer! Gonna need another holiday at this rate!!

*LizzyM* - No hon, 2WW a bit off yet, only just finished AF!
*Sam* - Enjoy your Reflex session! PMA PMA PMA!!! 
*Ruthie * - Glad to hear the end of the night shifts is in sight! Wow have a fab time on Thursday seeing Prince! Is it at the O2?
*HollyD * - Sorry you think AF is on her way  Any news on your kitchen renovations? Yeah, it's a killer isn't it, watching others having their 2nd 3rd etc, when you've still not achieved #1, especially when they started long after you!
*Specialmum * -  for Thurs!

 to everyone else


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Kerry Is that your dog with the balls in his mouth?? Sweeeeeeeeet

Erm... can join you on here - in secret. Its a bit awkward because I'm not officially tyrying but then each month I'm finding myself on the ghastly 2ww because I'm not actively NOT trying.Oh dear - this isn't sounding very good really 

Kate & Lizzy Could you please convince everybody that I'm not a total loon?

Emma xxxx*


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Hop onboard !!  

Nix.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi emma,

Welcome, we will support u anyway we can hun, dont panic!!  The ladies on here are so friendly and we chat about everything really so just pop in when u can! :0)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Oh thank you so much.

I suppose I should explain my garble as much as possible. I had my original donor treatment as a single woman, and a failed adoption as a single woman. I've now been with NM (new man) for almost 6 months . We know we'd both like children - he already has a DD, and we know that we don't use contraception, and we know that we have bonks  . But we've never actually spoken about it formally iykwim. It all sounds terribly irresponsible in a way but I've spent my life being responsible about ttc and now I've found myself aged 38 and I'm quite scared i've left it too late now.
I've bought myself a Clearblue ovulation monitor and already done it wrong by peeing on a stick on day one  . Other than that - I haven't done anything so far. NM and I also live 100 miles away so 'casual' timing is intersting too.

I'm a hopeless case clearly.

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Emma xx*


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon again ladies!!

Emmalottie: Welcome to the mad house hunny.... I can keep it secret  EVERYONE EMMALOTTIE IS OVA HERE!! 

Specialmum: every time i see you've posted i'm expecting that u have tested and get all excited!! 

Tam: Will def enjoy the reflexology 

Nix: How u doing hun? Still nothing?

Kate: Chin up for work later hun.... can't be too bad hey 

Well it's still really cold here.... sunny but FREEZING  Makes me wanna think about christmas  

                                                                       Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Emma - me and DH were trying, but not trying, but not NOT trying (IYKWIM !) for a year or so before we even talked about it so I think I know where you're coming from  

Sam - nope, nothing, nada, not a thing going on!  All very frustrating, but not much I can do about it!  I thought the power of the pee stick would work - I generally come on about 10 minutes after using one, but not this time!  Seeing as I'm not PG I just want AF to arrive to get it over with - feeling quite rough now and have KILLER (.)(.)'s !  How's you hun ?

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

All good this end ta hunny, still really confussed about this temp charting though!! Don't suppose u have any knowledge of these things Had a temp drop yesterday and was still down today but then had a little bit of discoloured cm this am which is vwery unlike me.... wondering if it could be all sorts... ov coming (if ov chart wrong) implantation (and temp drop was because of this) Or temp is down coz it's bl**dy cold out ? 
Clearlly charting bbt is not gonna be my strong point!!  

Have u made a doc's appointment yet?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Nix, my friend had to do 8 pg tests just to get a positive!  

specialmum, i keep wanting to drive round with a pee stick for you! the suspense is killing me!   

hi to everyone, im on a month out of tx this cycle so am going it au naturel... not really trying though, just seeing what happens

emmalottie, you are speaking to a clomid chick here.... you do not sound mad at all!     aint that right nix?   

sam, i didnt get on with bbt charting either and it is blumin freezing today so maybe thats why?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi sam, Sorry hun to disappoint but must be strong till thursday and then however long it takes for results lol Gosh i could be waiting even longer!!     I dont know if its the fact that im now re-thinking i could be pregnant or mayb just mayb its cos i am and its about the right time for things to begin happening but my boobs are huge!!  They are honestly just sitting there like two huge Airbags!!  im so sore and nipples are red hot (even hubby has said god they r hot arent they and they do look bigger)  

So i feel like someone has popped over in the night and inserted acouple of silcone bags and they've grow double f hehehehe 
But the odd thing also is i keep getting little pains on them, more the right one but still its like little ants crawling over them biting me (yuck tmi)   

And im also needing the loo more def today!!  

So im keeping     and just concentrating on setting up my childminding business (ie spending lol)

hugs xxx
Ps jo i will be in norfolk for a holiday from 6th October!! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh its all sounding good specialmum     and where about in norfolk you comming to? we defo cant wait longer than thurs for your results lady!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam - can't really help you out on the charting thing.  I am absolutely useless and the whole CM and temperature thing - honestly, it's scary how little I know about my own body      I never at which time of the month you should expect what kind of CM, so tend to get some and think  "hmmm, Ok - is this good, bad or just nothing".  

Jo - oh I hear ya!  Us clomid ladies have their own special brand of mental-ness      8 tests ?!!?  I'd be bankrupt !!  If nothing happening by end of week then I'll test one final time cos it's DH's birthday and we're out all weekend so will want to be drinking with a clear consience !

Specialmum - all sounding good hun!  Have you done another test yet ?  For Gods sake, someone get this woman a pee stick !!!!!!!!  

Nix


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nix:   For Gods sake, someone get this woman a pee stick !!!!!!!!  
i know!!! Keep us posted then if u do decide to poas 

jo: Glad i'm not the only one who finds bbt hard   Just not sure about it all.... if i did ov on cd8 like it reckons i did i'm sure i've never ov that early b4!!!

Specialmum: No need for appologies ..... it's just my impatient side rearing it's head again!! If it's not time for me to get impatient with my own body i'm gonna borrow your's!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay welcome em!! U are not a loon hun!! Nice to see a familiar face  Im the same as u em and not actively TTC as my marriage has broken down but they wont let me leave here!! LOL

Sam - i know its cold here yet its sunny outside!!

hope everyone else is ok?!

Kate xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - LOADS of talking! Blimey - I better get catching up


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

You girls make me laugh and smile with ur remarks about my need for pee sticks        

Love u all lol
And of course i will be rushing on here with any exciting news!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I am supposed to be on Clomid but the first month of taking it produced 2 enormous cysts (will my body ever behave itself??) so am on my second month TTC naturally. Currently on 2ww and despite promising myself I wouldn't am obsessing over every symptom!!!!!!!! Due to test next week, have just ordered some pee sticks as used all my others up - did 3 last month!!!!! 

   and    to all

Sarah XXX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sarah and welcome 

em - they all love to chat on here so u better keep up!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Sarah,  This is a great group on here, really supportive and alittle  ,    
and if they werent b4 after meeting me they are NOW!    

look forward to getting to know u xxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG you lot have chatted loads today    

I am going to attempt some personals now.............................

Kate lovely to see you back, had wondered where you had gone!! And no you arent going any where!

Specialmum Thursday seems so long away   How have you not tested again??

Kerry i will try and post a pic of my bump, just for you hun

Ruth i have had no sick feeling or any morning sickness! How lucky have i been! I am showing already, there is no way i could have kept this a secret for 12 weeks   I hope you get all your BMS in hun!!

Emmalottie welcome hun, it good to see you here, you will fit in fine with us nut jobs   

Jo how are you?

Tamsin sorry hun, i didnt realise af just finished, please excuse my messed up brain  

Nix am i right in saying still no AF?

Sam you enjoy your reflexology tonight hun, i hope you do ov soon and this temp charting is working for you

Hi to anyone i have missed and hope you are well!!

Not much from me today, been rather boring

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

How could a day in the life of lizzy possibly be boring!!   How r u my little chicklette? OOooo guess not long till ur 12wk scan?? Sooooo exciting!! What do u make of this spotting this am?? cd14 and 6dpo (according to my charting thingy!) Am i just really crap at sign watching??

Specialmum: I most def recent the  comment... i just so happen to be completlly sane and not at all







for ur information!!  

em: Too be honest we have our quiet times but when the hens get clucking







theres no stopping them!! 

Sarah: This is def a more the merrier thread hun!! U are more than welcome to admit yourself to the nut house!







 I myself am a complete angel







and Not at all bonkers as some would have u believe!









Well just counting down to the old foot lady at the mo  YAY ME YAY ME YAY ME







Sam xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Thanks for all your welcomes  

Sam I'm a reflexologist - virtual sessions free here. C'mon everybody - stick your feet over my way.

Nix You made me laugh - I can bring on AF by using a pee stick!! Thats happened to me 3 times and I've thought I could have saved the blooming test money! Are you due to test?

Kate Have you been away? New man Details please.....

Tam Can you do before and after pictures of your house? I love to see whats going on 

Hello Lizzie & Sarah

Specialmum Are you about to test as well? Sorry if I've got that wrong 

Jo. I'm not going to wait too long before I start pestering my GP for some Clomid. Then I shall be asking you what on earth its all about 

Have I missed anybody? Is there Kerry and somebody going to see Prince??

Emma xx*


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey em  well went to see my reflexologist.... she's puzzled by my feet... she said theres bot much activity going on if i was gonna ov soon, but said it's possible i already have as theres some change in my fleshy bit at the side of my foot... The bit that they say the baby sits in... Hope that makes some sence to u and i don't look like a weirdo that thinks babys grow in my foot!!!  

I dunno.... i certainly ache like i've ovulated but i'm just still reluctant to believe it.... although if i was sure i had i'd be quiet excited by the spotting earlier this morning  Guess i'm gonna have to wait it out for the next week or so and se if i have a + opk between now and then!
Well i'm cold and have a crummy back ache now so gonna go get my pj's on and snuggle in front of the telly 

                                                          Sam xxx

P.S: Em what is the red dot supposed to look like on the side of ur foot if u are pregnant?? Sorry thats the last i'm gonna bug u with foot talk!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL Emmalottie - yes i have a new man  Having lots of fun together like u and your NM!! Is kind of a weight off my mind not being so wrapped up with TTC like i was - im starting to feel myself again which is fantastic.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

LORDY!!!! you can all chat chat chat! and it's only been 24 hours! 
I'm on my last night shift then I'm off until Monday!!    .... Gonna be doing my best to get some BMS in tomorrow and Thursday! and hopfully some on Friday!!  ... been really missing my bean recently... I still remember seeing the little heart beat and everything xxxxxxxx  LOVE YOU ANGEL BEANS xxx

Hi *Emma * and welcome!! Yes yes yes yes it tis I who is going to see Prince on Thursday!!! 
*Tamsin* its at the O2 Arena I am toooooo excited!! I'm normally a Rock/Metal girl but Prince is my guilty music secrete  Hope the all the DIY is going smoothly!

*Sam!* baby's growing in the feet Tooo funny!   Stay positive hun!!

*Kate* ~ Oooo a new fella ay?? hope it's going well!!!  

*Lizzy * ~ Oooo your so close to your 12 week scan lady!! how exciting!! 

*Nix & specialmum *  ladies!!  

*Sarah* ~ welcome hun!! and good luck TTC this month!!   

Loads of baby dust to all of you Lady's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Ruthie xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Wow, It's been really quiet on here for ages then wham!!! Only popped on quickly then had so much goss to catch up on.

Well if you listen carefully you may just hear it. 'Hear what?' I hear you say! That is the sound of the Fat Lady singing. Yep, fraid AF has just arrived. Feeling pretty numb, not helped by the fact I have some lurgy looming, headache, sore throat and achy muscles! Going to hit the sack now.

Welcome to new ladies and will get round to personals tomorrow.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh holly sorry to hear ur af has come   hope u feel better tomorrow xxxx

Well im still here and pretty calm      My mum is having good and bad times but she does seem to be improving abit after the op, hoping to see her tomorrow!  She got all excited over the phone when i told her i have hot sore nipples as this was her first sign!!   

Hugs to u all xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Kerry i'm so sorry AF turned up xx   take care of yourself until AF has passed (and the lurgi!!) and then be fighting fit for another 2ww which will bring a BFP!!!! 
R xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning !

Em - the power of the pee stick eh !!    I have tested, twice, and both were BFN, but still no AF - think it's got something to do with being off clomid this month!

Specialmum - got everything crossed for you!

Ruthie - sending   your way darling. 

Sam - you've made me want to book in for reflexology.  I might have to go this weekend.  Have any of you tried accupuncture yet ??

Holly - sorry AF showed. 

Hi Kate !

Well, still no sign of AF for me - I'm giving up!  Or, I might go out tomorrow in my fave knickers and white linen trousers and then it's BOUND to show up  

Nix.


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Glad you are all crazy thought I was going to have to try and pretend sanity.     pregnant in the feet Reckon I may be doing BMS wrong    

Warning TMI coming up - Can't stop prodding my (.)(.) they are usually sore straight after ovulation - really heavy feeling - but this month it hasn't happened so I keep prodding them to check - probably just means I haven't ovulated but still gets my hopes up a bit - you know what its like - clinging to every tiny difference hoping its a sign of BFP!!!!!

Have had 5 peesticks delivered this morning - will see how long I can hold out before using them. Special mum I don't know how you are so good, I end up testing daily from 3 days before AF due - despite getting a negative result every time. Am really going to try to hold out and not test before Tuesday. 

Nix the best knickers and white linen is guaranteed to work - especially if you take yourself a long way from a loo    

And hello to Emma, Ruthie, Sam, Holly, Kate, and anyone I forgot, thanks again for making me feel very welcome

Sarah XXXXX


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning my lovely ladies!!

Well it's cd15 now and blow me down if my temps went back up this morning!! It's all exciting isn't it!!! I now have a tiny weeny hope that i may have already ovulated on cd8 as the spotting on cd14 would tie in with the temp dip and then the fact it rose again and i'm feeling achy around there like i normally do after ov!!  Can't say for sure though but the spotting is def a good sign of implantation if i'm correct and as i NEVER spot can't help but get a little excited!! OMG what if this is it?!?!

Anywho enough of the loon talk now  Just gonna wait it out till cd20ish and see what comes of the opk's!

Ruthie: I'm sorry things are on ur mind hunny   xxx BUT OMG ur gonna see prince tomorrow!!!  

Sarah: Think ur gonna fit in very well  so what cd are u on??

Nix:OMG Nothing still?!?!?! If i'm correct ur last poas endevor was a little while ago now...? When r u bringing out the white trousers and pretty pants?? 

Kerry: I'm soooooo sorry af turned up hunny   U can always pm me if u need to vent  

Specialmum: Well doc's tomorrow hunny!!! Yay it's sooooooo gotta be a   so gonna wish u  and keep  for you 

See now i'm sure u think i'm nuts now.... but em will tell u theres a place on the foot (inside almost under the ankle bone) that they say gets puffy and sometimes has a red dot on it if u are pregnant..... it's the place on the foot which represents where u carry the baby... i guess thats why it gets bigger like ur belly?!?!
Soooooo i'm not insane i DO know where baby's come from and if i thought it was out of ur feet do u really thinnk i'd show my modesty in flip flops all summer!!!?!!?!!  

Right well i'm back to work today, even though I DON'T WANT TO GO  if i thought i could get away with screaming U CAN'T MAKE ME then i would! 

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

O.k Pre warning this sounds really bad so excuse me..... WAHEY YIPEE YEEHA!!! O.k thanks... well theres me getting all teenage strop over having to go to work and blow me down if my boss didn't just call me to tell me that we have a gas leak so can't go in today!!! Now not that a gas leak would normally bring out soooo much joy in me as i know it can be so dangerous but I DON'T HAVE TO GO TO WORK!!!!!          

O.K THATS IT... JUST WANTED TO SHARE MY JOY WITH YOU GIRLS!! 
                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

Ruth - yeah my new relationship is going really well although hes away at uni so only see him at the weekends which is a good thing i guess as it makes it all the more special when i do see him  We are having a lot of fun if u know what i mean and im starting to smile again  Sorry u are feeling down hun but we are all here for u.

Kerry - sorry that your AF turned up.

Sam - great news that u dont have to go to work!

Hi to specialmum nix sarah and everyone else xx

Kate xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

fab news about your work Sam - how long will it take to fix?? Am on CD22 of usual 28 day cycle


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls

Sarah: mot sure how long it will take... she said she will call in the morning!!   Not long to go then if cd22...          

Kate: OOooo hark at u all luuuurved up!!  Anyone that makes u smile is o.k in my book hunny.... is he on ur ********?? Just wanna be nosey


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good Morning my mad friends   

Wow Sam now let me get this straight...Ive got to check my temps for ovulation,  /my knickers for af and now my feet for pregnancy, Now try doing that all at once!!     

Dh just walked in on me as im trying to raise my foot up, he said what on earth are u doing?  i said Just seeing if im pregnant!  Well u should have seen his face    

To be honest i dont often look at my feet lol  and im not excatly sure where u mean, but i did find out that my feet need a jolly good wash!!   

So anyways im feeling ok, boobs still perky and nipples still v.sore and hot really got me down yesterday as i just feel alien and i cried on the phone to my mum lol  How strange this is for me, i mean ive always been lucky in that area but for them to be more lifted and perky really makes a difference to how they sit and i just notice them more and of course dh is loving them and i keep getting upset when he touches them. 
Other than that still burping and sometimes sicky ones, got abit of a headache today, and woke to need the loo twice in the night!  i think my boobs are my main prob/symptom and knowin that it was my mums too is kinda freaky lol  I am pretty calm but its like after 7yrs of testing etc its nice just to step back and wait, enjoy the possible positive moment for a bit cos then if it does end soon ive had some time.  

Terrible thing is i cant stop looking at catalogues!  i know too early but im drawn to them so mayb thats why im not going mad!!  and i just love the "i love my bear" range from babies r us lol

Right im stopping there!  

Have a great day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Bless ur cotton socks!!! I'm so positive for you hunny  I just did my opk and still - so....? I can def feel something going on though, whether it's whatever my reflexologist did or after ov stuff something is def going on in my uterus!! 
I know what u mean about the catalogue thing.... everytime i'm late i look up baby bits ect  Let's hope this is gonna be good planning ahead for you  
I'm sooooo excited considering it's only cd15.... feels like i'm on my 2ww already ( and quiet possible too!)


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow Sam it looks good doesnt it hun, any holistic therapy is suppose to be very good for fertility so mayb its the kick ur body needed lol  Fingers crossed for u!! 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies... Just popping in for a quickie! te he

Just watch DH play with our friends 7 month old for ages and he looked soooo cute and very broody so shall be getting loads of boom boom in tonight!!    

Thank you for your support ... just think it's one of those weeks.. coming up to the EDD of mm\c 5th October..... shall do something nice that day me thinks!!

Sending loads of positives to all Sam and Specialmum!!      

Big hi to everyone else!! and babydust to all on 2ww      

Ruthie xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girlies,

How are we all?

Kate ~ It's great to hear you so happy. Good on you.

Sam ~ Mmmmm! It's all sounding V. intriguing! 

Special Mum ~ I'm so impressed that you haven't tested yet, don't usually advocate shoplifting, but......... (only joking, you want a baby not a criminal record)!

Ruth ~ It's only natural to grieve at specific times when you have been through what you have been through! take care of you and enjoy Prince. Know what you mean about seeing dh with babies, ahhh. I ache with longing when I see mine.

Have had quite a crampy day, still feel like lurgy is about to hit me. Found 3 more PG mum's on the playground, one of which said 'isn't about time it was your turn?' Couldn't have agreed more but kept quiet all the same. Don't really want to become latest playground goss! To make matters worse I can see dh falling off the no smoking wagon soon. Has started the 'I've only had one, it's been a really tough day!' lines. This usually leads to a steady increase until he's back up to 10 or more a day! I'm really furious with him but daren't say anything. He's probably more likely to go and get a packet and being hormonal I may just go over the top. So I'll just keep my fingers crossed that it is just a blip.

Will get round to more personals soon girls but now have to do presentation for a Parent's meeting.

Love to everyone, Kerry xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

specialmum, i think i have caught your nipple problem   mine have been burning and very sore all day today   kinda feels like when you play with snow and get cold hands then come in and your hands burn with the warmth heating them up   silly me walked into a doorframe earlier and could have cried they hurt so much. its too early though to start reading into it as being a pg sign so i dunno what to think   

how is everyone getting on? i hate the 2ww, thought i was coping well till recently with the sore boobs


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Girls I have just had a quick skim I hope you all are well and I'm thinking of you all 

Ruth Hun    You are a wonderful person and it will happen for you    

Kate That is great news, enjoy yourself and I'm glad your smiling again 

I'm fine just taking time out  but still  

Sukie


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi ladies, can I join you. I have gone from the ttc with treatment to this board as I am taken time out now from all the fertility treatments, will try IVF again in the new year. I got my BFN from my 2nd IVF Treatment this morning.

Until next year, we are ttc naturally. I am going to try Acupuncture (got my 1st appointment tommorrow - just a consultation - I don't hang about do I ?)

But to me trying acupuncture its like turning negative thoughts and feelings into a positives. So, this time round the BFN hasn't really hit me. All the other times I was absolutely devastated (see signature for fertility history)

So hopefully, complimentary therapies may kick start my body again.As I feel so poorly from all the medication I have been putting in my body the past few years.

Its time for a break from treatment, plus the fact we have to save up the money again for another attempt of IVF.

So looking forward to speaking to you all.

Good Luck everyone !!!

Sonia xx


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi All,

Hope all is well...

All exciting - Specialmum, so hope it is a   for you this month  

Kerry - So sorry about AF - it's so horrible everytime it comes not only does it break your heart but it bl**dy hurts as well! No justice! 

Everyone else Hello!!! And hope anyone coming up to their 'testing' time,    

Don't hold much hope this month.. but am suprisingly relaxed about it which is weird, bet things will change when AF comes AAAHHH...

Going to wedding this weekend, weather supposed to be nice which is just as well considering i bought a summery dress to wear    Might turn blue HI HI  

x


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Sonia 

Sorry to hear about   can't have been easy for you   .  Hopefully next month  

P.S thanks for the PCOS explanation everyone - in stereo   

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Sonia Welcome hunny and I'm truly sorry about your BFN it's horrible  . I'm on my first cycle since our negative on our first IVF and hoping to go again in a few months.

Hi Ellie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone!

oooh hello newbies!!   Welcome to our fun chatty group, lots of support here girls xx

Well im just on to see how everyone is,...getting a little bit    about tomorrow now!  my tummy is full of worry lol  Not sure how i'll take it if im not but know u will all get me through    
So final                                

For everyone else awaiting a    here's lots of     and      

hugs 

Special mum


Just thought id pop on and tell u girls what just happened!  Well i was sitting here on computer when i got some really bad pains in my boobs so as i needed the loo anyway i went to the bathroom and looked in the mirror...their were two big circles around my nipples clear as anything with strong blue veins!!!  they looked huge lol  so even though the pain is bad at least its showing some thing going on lol  i'll flash em to the gp tomorrow and see what she thinks lol xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok a quickie from me!

Sukie - great to see u on here hun am thinking of u loads.

And a big welcome to Sonia.

Kate xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Good Morning all,

Specialmum, what time are you at the GP? Will they give you results straight away? Have everything crossed that its a  

Sarah XXXXXX


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a quickie from me too to wish everyone lots of       for this month.

Kate - how come you were posting at midnight, young lady!!!!!!!!!  What were you up to last night?  The man sounds fab. So pleased you are having fun, chick!

Hi Sukie - lovely to see you on here. I was so sorry to hear about your BFN and know exactly what it is like.  You will get there, it just takes some of us a bit (or in my case, a lot) more time. Seeing as you had some really great embies, could you not take them to blast next time? Do Woking do blasts? I thought they did. Anyway, hope you are ok honey.

Hi Tamsin - how are you? Hope the evil cyst is not causing you too much bother. I am prone to those too and they are a pain in the backside.

Me off on hols tomorrow, so love to all and will be back soon.
Caddy x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning hunny's!!

Well gonna be a tmi post this am sorry!!!
Firstly... 
Sukie: So good to see u on the boards again hunny  Missed u! 

Sonia: Welcome to the thread hunny 

Ruthie: Not long till prince now hunny.... soooo how excited r u??      

Specialmum: OMG it's d day!!! What time u off I'm prob gonna be at work so gonna have to wait till i get back to find out  Sooooo much luck coming ur way hunny        

Kerry:   sorry ur in pain hunny.... and well done for being strong at school! 

Ellie: Enjoy the wedding hunny, really hope the weather holds out for you! 

Caddy: Holiday hey... enjoy it sweetie.... maybe bring some warm weather back 

Right well as for me, last night had the worst backache ever  couldn't get comfy, kept waking up in the night too! My temp is still up this am have had bad aches and that teamed with the backache it feels like af would do!!! Well was having a bit of nose this am for signs of anything like ov so had a feel to see what was going on with my cervix    and theres a lot of the discoloured cm on my cervix.... now what does that mean?? i usually only get that if i'm coming on and seeing as thats a way off yet (even if i did ov on cd8 thats still nearlly a week away from af due) I was sooo hot in bed last night and had very vivid dreams all night long  I really have been blown away by this month.... i literally have no idear whats going on

Well thats it from me for now..... does anyone know if a mucusy plug on the cervix is a good or bad thing 

                                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls just a quickie as yes im getting ready for doctors app, its at 11:10, not sure what to expect or what she will do yet....Will let u all know when i get back!!

God i feel sooo sick this morning with worry, keep nearly being sick such a queezy tum! real low tum cramps too and backache just like af coming so dont know, i thinks it all to do with the worry....

fingers crossed i get some answers today!

have a great day xxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Specialmum - good luck!  make sure you come on and let us know what the Dr says when you get back  

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Any news from specialmum?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls 

Caddy - i had just got back from my mums as it was her new hubby's 30th birthday last nite! Have a good holiday.

Sam - i dont know what advice to give u hun - if symptons are different than normal than i really hope its a good sign 

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!!! I've finished work and rushed home.... Where r u specialmum The suspence is killing me!!  
Will be back in a bit.... gotta change ect out of stinky work clothes 

                                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## Masie (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing. Used to post on this site a few years back and have been lurking again as we have decided we would like to ttc again. Been lurking on this thread since last week when I was symptom spotting and thought I was pg. Sadly, af showed her face. Just wanted to wish Specialmum lots of luck. I have been popping on and off for a few hours and the suspense is killing me lol. 

Juls.
Hope it's a


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh for godsake!!!

*SPECIAL MUM WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU* i have rushed home to see the result and nothing   come on woman!!

Sam hun what is your body doing to you hun, i have no idea what this means sweetie, i think it playing you about!! You need to give yourself a good talking to  

Kate so glad you have a smile on your face again hun, you need to spill on this man that is making you so happy hun!! I want to know more 

Caddy have a good hollibob hun!!

Sukie how are you huni?

Tamsin you been a bit quiet hun!! Everything ok?

Juls welcome to the nuthouse hun, sorry about af appearing   

Nix any news from you??

Ruthie is Prince tonight or tomorrow? Have a wicked time, take some knickers to throw  

Sonia welcome to you hun! This thread is crazy!!

Hi to anyone i have missed, hope you are well!

I am knackered today, so tired, just waiting for this part to pass!! I nearly 12 weeks woooohooooo!!!! I have my scan 2 weeks today for those who have asked the question!!

Right will be back

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well hello there lizzy wizzy doo daa!!  I couldn't of said it better my self...... WHERE ARE YOU SPECIALMUM
I tried the giving myself a good talking too this am on my way to work.... gotta say i got some right old funny looks?!?!?! 
2 weeks till scan....            I'm sooooo excited for you!!!  i'm soooo tired now, wanna go nap but can't drag myself away from this bl**dy computer!!! How many days after implantation would u say i should get a +?? Coz if i don't ovulate in the nxt week i'm gonna test i think?!?! 
Welcome to juls 

Yes tam... where r u

Nix: Anything yet hunny

Basically all the things lizzy just asked I WAS GONNA ASK!!! Ur a mind reader i tell you.... voodoo woman!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

EVERYONE!! 

Im here Im here!!   

Well im afraid i dont know anything more than before!    The doctor was moody and hopeless    I told her about my last af and my symptoms, she looked at me like i was a piece of **** i felt so vulnerable    i asked her about testing me and she said she coudnt do a pee test and with my history it would have to be a blood test!    i then added well could u check my hormone levels as well please just incase test comes back negative then mayb the levels would show some light and was promtly told it wouldnt be worth it!!!      Me and hubby was sooo mad, she didnt offer a examination externally or interanlly nothing! 

Anyway after crying tons in the car on the way to the hospital i had my blood test and thankfully she wrote "urgent" on it and the nurse said it should be back by tomorrow afternoon at the surgery so " fingers crossed", god now the waiting is getting to me but i think its to do with the doctors attitude!  its really annoyed me!   

Thanks for all the lovely messages everyone and sorry i took so long to get back to u all but i popped over to see my mum and she is still improving!  

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

What a mean doc     she could have had a look at your cervix to see if it was shut nice and tight!!! What a B***h! So what time tomorrow shall we expect the results then hun?? More waiting, we are all going to go out of our minds by then   

Sam dont copy my posts, think of your own  

x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't want to copy ur posts.... they're second rate at best and i have a lot better!!

What a mean doc    she could have had a look at your cervix to see if it was shut nice and tight!!! What a B***h! So what time tomorrow shall we expect the results then hun?? More waiting, we are all going to go out of our minds by then


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

You two are making me pmsl      

I have to call after 2pm, i wished we all lived close then u could all come with me or atleast come for a cuppa while i nervously call lol xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Mwoar hahaha!! 

O.k so seriouslly...... How bloody rude and inconsiderate of her!!! I swear these doc's can be a right bunch of wa**ers!!! Man i'm going to be thinking of u all day tomorrow now!!  
Why does she think a hpt won't work on u Ur soooo late now that i'm sure it would.... unless u have a problem that stops them This is a really funky month isn't it, everything just seems up in the air at the mo  Here's hoping that it all works out well and we have some  's coming our way    
Shall be eagerly awaiting your news tomorrow hunny 

                                                             Sam (c) ..... that stands for copyright lizzy!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

no i dont think i have a problem with hpt's but i think its more she was making apoint of my pcos!  (oh she said she couldnt do the pee stick test at the surgery!! i have no idea why though)

She even said to me i should have come earlier in the week to have the results back quicker!!!  i would if i could have got the appointment lol i called monday morning after all!!

She just seemed moody as hell and i felt so stupied!

Thanks for all the support, i will let u know as soon as i do ok girls...i can text u sam if u want to pm ur number lol xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Special mum i am day off tomorrow and i have the dentist in the afternoon so i will just keep popping on and checking hun!! It will drag but love the excitement!!   I know you must be feeling nervous hun but it is all good!!  

Sam in answer to your earlier question i felt different 2 days before my test day so day 10 2ww so i think they could implant any time so i would wait until you are due on hun to be honest!! But you do what feels right hun!!

Love Liz x x x x (V) means copyright sam so


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OOoohhhh.... pregnancy txt alerts.... i like it!!!   Take no notice of the nasty doctor lady  She will be punished  
Lizzy....Well as my cycle end day is miles away dunno if i can wait that long but if i ov on cd8 and implantation was on 6/7dpo then do u reckon i should try testing on cd22 which should be 14dpo 
I JUST DON'T KNOW!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning ladies....

Well were all very quiet today?!?!  Just want to wish u lot's of luck for ur results specialmum    
Can't wait to get home to  good news!  
Well i've been having some funky cramps ect last night and this am.... like af cramps?? And then when i go for a wee i feel like i really need it and it just trickles out!! It's all very odd! 
So where is everyone else today?? Ruthie: How was prince hunny? 

Everyone else has dissapeared  So i'm gonna go do my diary i think b4 i have to dash to work 
                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam and lizzy (children) calm down!! LOL Actually carry on its making me laugh.............

Specialmum - what a mean doc - hope the results are the ones u want hun.

Lizzy - LOL - ask sam about my new man shes seen the pics on ********!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate is he on your ********? I am your friend, i would be able to see him to!! OOOOOO i excited now!!

Specialmum dying to know now, the suspense is killing me!!

Sam haha you at work and i not!! Dont think you should test until you wanna test mate!!

Where is evryone else, why is it soooooo quiet on here??

Love Liz x x x x  (v) 

Can someone put my bubbles neding in 7 please x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy - yeah hes my friend on ******** but u can only see his profile pic but if u do what sam did and add him as a friend u can look at all his photos like sam did!! Or will she think u are copying?!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I might add him!! Do we have a name then please!! Just dont tell Sam, she wont notice   

Liz x x x (v)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL lizzy i will PM it to u!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Very sexy Kate, hold on to him hun  

Liz x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh lizzy lizzy lizzy..... I grant ur wish and then as i read on what do i find.... Don't tell sam!!!   Deary me, young lady u should be ashamed of yourself!!!  Skiver!! 

Hey kate  How ya doing hunny?

Specialmum: Hello.....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam i am good hunni!

Thanks for the comment lizzy!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh hi Sam nice to see you hun!! Have you noticed i have put my copy right at the end of every post!! How was your day wench??

Kate that is ok hun

x x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

My day was just fine thank you, Had a day off shelf stacking today did we?  I've dedicated a song to u on face book..... 

Kate at least i can depend on u for some adult conversation around here! 

Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

hello...

Any news from Specialmum? It's all sooo exciting! Hope it's good news!


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

come on specialmum, hope its good news


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you for the song Sam it so nice of you   I dont shelf stack thank you very much so get your facts straight muppet  

Specialmum come on love   

Ellie and Sarah hope you are ok 

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry what do they call it these days..... Pro active merchandising shelf manipulator...?? 
did u like ur song!!! I was acctually trying to dedicate the one above that one by the kings of leon but my mouse slipped.... then once i listened to the other i thought it was pretty amusing so let u keep it! 

Hope everything went to plan with the doc's for specialmum..... Getting a bit nervous now


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

So i am coz i saw a post from her to the midwife   but it was yesterday for advice!!

I am the teamleader for price integrity actually! What do you do? Clean toilets


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well wouldn't u like to know!!!  Maybe i clean toilets, maybe i'm a bin woman or maybe i'm incrediablly well off..... Guess your just gonna have to assume! 

Well let's all just hope that her results are late coming in    

Did u add the music application lizzy hun?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I will stick with cleaning toilets then   

LOL no i havent, i was going to then didnt  

Will do it now x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

OH MY GOD!! I really hope u 2 are having a laugh?!! Getting worried there!! Whats wrong with cleaning loos?!! I do this for the old folk - well their commodes anyway.....

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't panic kate hunny!!! I know she still loves me.... even if i'm a scrubber!!!  (or am i?!)  Gonna have to nip away for a bit but will be back to check on things in a little bit  
                                                                      Scrubba sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL dont be gone too long!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi 

Sorry about that but i didnt get results till 5:45pm and...       

I just dont get it!!  My nipples are like rocks today and sore  

Never mind girls, im so sorry i got u all excited for nothing!!  

Will come back on tomorrow after some cuddle time with hubby as we are both feeling abit low tonight.

thanks again for all ur support, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Specialmum i am so sorry xx

Kate xx


----------



## Ellie... (Aug 5, 2007)

So sorry Specialmum x  

Gutted for you x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Am so sorry huni!     big cuddles for you and dh! 

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey specialmum.... Sorry my laptop is playing up and couldn't post   
I'm sooooo very sorry hunny    I don't know why life is so cruel at times  Believe me when i say i've been there myself and it will get better but it takes time, so take a little time for yourself and be with ur dh as if he's anything like tone he will be taking this blow really hard too. We as always will be right here for you whenever ur feeling up to it  
So before i go once again, my heart go's out to u hunny and even though this feels like a never ending hole of never ending heartache and crap when it happens for u it will be so unbelieveably deserved and appreciated that ur children will feel like the most loved and cared for children in the world.... we here at ff are never going to be normal mummys we are all in line to be extra special mummys  
Big hugs for you and ur dh hunny.
                                                      Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

sorry it was BFN specialmum,     to you. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Specialmum        Always here for you lady if you need to chat xx

Ruthie x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Specialmum       

Sonia xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

specialmum, sorry it was a bfn  

i have been poorly the past few days, spent most of yesterday in bed and rushing to the loo   D&V   Have really bad tummy pains today so not expecting a BFP when it comes to testing day. Roll on the next cycle hey 

How is everyone feeling today? 

Love jo xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Have had a very busy couple of days and not been around to post. Hi to all the new girls.

Specialmum, I feel so desperate for you hun. Everything seemed so assured and I felt the blood test was just a formality. Don't know a lot about pcos but I guess that until AF there is always a slim chance. Loads and loads of love.

Sam, Weird cycle hun. Hope it leads to a BFP

I am on build up to ov now. Have had a break through with dh attitude towards preseed. Some of you may remember his attitude when it first arrived. He thought it just confirmed my desperate state of mind.   Well maybe it did, but I haven't dared mention it since it arrived 2 cycles ago incase it caused another ttc row and scuppered any chance of BMS. Anyway (TMI warning), whilst on final day of AF dh 'fancied a bit' as it were, don't know why but this happens most months. Obviously not the most comfortable of activities after removing tampax so suggested we give preseed a try (not the right time of month to use it but thought hey no pressure and if he kicks off about it, it won't actually matter if we don't do the do). Well, wooo hoooo! Needless to say I don't envisage having any difficulty convincing him to use it again  . Great tip preseed ladies, love you all.

Enjoy rest of weekend ladies, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies   

Kerry: Wahey for you!!  So glad dh likes the old pre-seed  My other half does too 

Jo: Sorry to hear u have a bit of a tummy upset hun, Still about 10 days to go though hunny so never say never 

~Ruthie: Hey lady.... how was prince?? read a little on ******** i think but i'm being limited to my ******** time  


How is everyone else this am?? Well i did another opk yesterday and it was almost + so maybe i didn't ovulate already Can't understand why i've been aching so much though? Will do another opk today and then wait and see if my temp raises anymore!! It's sheer mentalism i tell you  But on the plus side we had pre-seed assisted BMS yesterday am and today am and then will have it later and tomorrow just to make sure we've given it a bloody good go!!! 

Hope ur doing o.k specialmum? 

                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi ladies 

Specialmum I'm so sorry it was a BFN    It's a sod this TTC, take it easy hun

Jo Sorry you have not been well 

Kerry My Dh loves the pre seed now! 

Sam hi hun how are you doing?

Tamsin, Kate, Ruth and Saila I hope you are all well x

I'm going for a scan on Tues and hopefully after that I will go on the NHS waiting list for IVF 

Hope you all had a good weekend x

Sukie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello everyone x

Well i cant say its been easy but i think i am handling it wonderfully lol as i have been to two nct sales this weekend!  Lots of lovely bumps and new babies  

Went to look at some childminding equipment..managed to get a stair gate for £5!  and some fun vetec toys (lots of lights and sounds).

Im re-starting on monday!    metformin and gi diet, which understandably went out the window the past week lol

Im looking forward to my holiday and just trying to remain positive!  

Just wanted to say thank you again for ur continuing support  

Hope everyone is ok, sorry i havent done personals but just popped on quick to let u know how im doing x

take care and look forward to keeping in touch xxxxxxxxxxxx Good luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies... sorry for the lack of personals just been sooooo busy!

PRINCE was AMAZING!!! I Danced like a mad woman!   He did old fav and new stuff and it was ACE!! Managed to get some   the night before and on the Sat AM so hopfully it will have worked!

My sister called me at the weekend to say she is pregnant... she has a little boy and girl already so I think it came as shock as she is 41.. that means my brothers girlfriend and my sister are both PG in the family now..  so it has spurred me on to make me more determind...    been reading my Zita West how to get pregnant book again and it's been good as reminded me about loads of stuff I had forgotten for TTC... if you haven't already read it then I recommend it! 

Sukie ~ Hope the scan goes well!!!   

Sam ~ Enjoy the preeseed!!   I'm rubbish at the temping have given up on it now! just go with ewcm and the opk pee sticks!  

Kerry ~ This TTC malarkey makes everyone crazy!    Don't be too hard on yourself    Glad your enjoyed the preeseed too!!!   

Jo ~ Sorry you've been ill x hope your feeling better  

Specialmum ~ Glad your feeling more positive    

Hi To Kate, Lizzy, Sarah, Ellie, Nix hope you are all well!!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

been away since thursday so got no chance of catching up properly.

SpecialMum -   sorry for the BFN hun!

AF finally showed yesterday after 46 days, so back on the clomid from tonight!

Hope you're all ok 

Nix.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im just flitting through but hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well I have no idea what came over me this morning. I got out of bed feeling very low in mood. I went to work and just burst into tears. I had only just got into work aswell. I just could not stop crying.

I think its because I did not have a cry when I had my BFN last week after my 2nd IVF Treatment and I just brushed it off saying oh well never mind kind of attitude. And I think my emotions have caught up with me.

It has been a very testing 2 weeks, what with my 2ww, then getting the BFN, my neighbour giving birth, two friends of mine giving birth, another friend announced her pregnancy, another 2 friends going to give birth within the next few weeks and my boss becoming a grandmother.

And naturally so, my work colleugues asking my boss about her new granddaughter, showing photos and hearing aahhhh all the time. It just started my emotions going and I just broke down in tears.

Everybody thought I was doing Okay, even I thought that myself, maybe I am not doing okay and I am in denial about the whole thing, I dunno.

And it is so typical, I decided to feel like this when it is my turn to work late on mondays.

Thankyou for listening, I shall try and remain positive

Sonia xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls,
Sorry for late post but the computer's in the house r so slow today that i gave upo trying to post earlier!

Sonia: Sorry to hear ur feeling so low hunny, But it's only natural to have a cry if u haven't done so yet   Really hope u feel better soon hun... i've been there myself and eventually u do start to feel better 

Nix: WOW, thats a ridiculouslly long cycle hun but glad af finally turned up so u can start the old clomid again, everything crossed for you hun  

Kate: Hows it going with ur new man?? Still hunky as eva?! 

Ruthie:   glad u had fun at the prince concert.... i'm imagining u frantically chucking ur knickers on stage!!!  

Specialmum: U seem to be coping very well hun after what this month chucked at u  Big hugs and a pat on the back for being so strong hunny 

Sukie: Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun  Let us know how u get on 

Tam: Where have you gone sweetie Everything o.k??

Kerry: How u doing babe?

Jo: How u doing now? Feeling any better? 

Well today was ov day for me and have got in as much BMS as pos over the last couple of days so just gonna have to wait it out now!  ~Had my reflexology tonight which was sooooo relaxing as always, Bless her she's just as excited to see if it's worked as i am!  Well gotta say i'm loving the fact that we have a ******** group now too.... although i'm sure i don't need anything else to et addicted to what with here, ******** and the bl**dy nintendo ds!!!   
Right thats it from me tonight as feeling pretty tired now.
Hope everyone else is o.k Lizzy.... Not long till ur scan Wahoo!!  Hope ur feeling alright hun??

                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello, I too am on face book. What is your ******** group called as I would like to Join that too.

Sonia xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL sam - yeah i know here and ******** are so addictive!

Well done with the BMS! Yep i am having fun with me new man!

Me and my mate went down the pub at 8pm tonite and ive only just got in - the firemen were in there tonite!!  

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls,

Well just popped home quickly!! 
Kate: Sure thats the first time i've had a 'well done' for having s*x!!!  
Wher is everyone lately Gotta say i'm in the fowlest mood today!! I have no idear why but i feel so hormaonal it's stupid!  Gotta get back to work in a mo and i really can't be arsed! 
Well thats it for the minute girls but i'll be back later 

                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL sam thought that would make u laugh!

Ive been at work but home now and just going to go round my friends but thought i would get my FF fix!!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi friends

Well its finally the beginning of a new month!  af arrived today...to be honest no idea what day this is of cycle so will up date ticker and modify later lol

Very sore down below (possible thrush prob as well ) tmi)  Feeling abit crampy and boobs still tender but hopefully things will begin to calm down over next few days!

Look forward to having a sane mind back   untill next time lol

Well i hope everyone is ok, sorry no personals but big hugs!!

Wow day 45 of cycle was today!  i had a 45 day cycle b4 hsg then cos of the hsg i got a day 26 cycle and now back to 45!  Hopefully taking met again will get them less and help promote more ovulations!!!

xxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well, I had my first acupuncture today, it was fine, to be honest I did not know what to expect.

She did all health checks on me first and they are fine including my cholesteral, last year it was very high, I did some changes to my diet and did not have it checked again until today, and it has come right down, so really pleased about that. 

My Next acupuncture appointment is next tuesday.

Does anybody live in or near redditch, worcestershire ?

Sonia xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovlies!!

Sam dont be moody or i will come and give you a slap  Hormones are great arent they  You ok otherwise?

Specialmum am so glad af finally arrived hun, heres to this cycle  

Ruth so glad you loved prince hun, sounds like you have given the old BMS a good go 

Kerry glad you liked the preseed huni, maybe Dh will be more up for using it now  hump away love

Sonia glad your health checks went well   

Kate hows the love life chick??

Tamsin where are you madam?

Nix how are things with you?

Sukie how did your scan go sweetie?   

Emily are you still alive hun??

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!!

*CHECK OUT MY TICKER GIRLS* What a milestone to reach!! Cant belive it!!

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Apologies for the absense, not quite got my head round work full time and mum being round too sending me up the wall but loving it. 

I do pop on here from time to time to see how you all are doing, and keep everything crossed for you all.

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Girls just a quickie

Had the scan and it went ok I think? There is one part of my lining that is thicker than the rest of the uterus but that could be a few things or nothing. So I'll wait and see what they come back with? When they scanned my h it showed lots of follies in each side though I'm on day 21ish? and it feels like I'm going to ovulate 

Hope you are all well and I'll catch up soon when I'm not so busy

Sukie


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just dropping in to say hello. Been busy with work and still have things to finish for tomorrow. Will do personals tomorrow. 

Loads of love to you all, Kerry xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi I am now on ******** in your group, name on ******** is Sonia Slater

  Sonia xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, The internet has been off at home, and I never get a chance to get on line at work on days, so sorry if I disappeared off the face of the planet for a while!!!!  I hope everyones ok, and keeping optimistic!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Just popping in quick!

Sukie ~ Maybe this means that you OV later in your cycle?.... not everyone OV's in the middle in fact hardly anyone were all different! Maybe try some au natural   from day 20 to day 26 or something like that?     I want this for you sooooo much xx

Lizzy ~ YAY 12 week mark well done lady!!!  

Sam ~ I did consider throwing my nickers but I don't think they were funky enough for Prince!   Would you recommend reflexology? I want to do that or Acupuncture but not sure which one?

Specialmum ~ heres to the next cycle!!  

Glam ~ nice to see you back... glad you and bump are well are you showing yet? 

Sonia ~ I don't live in Worcester but know the area well as spent a lot of my youth there and got some friends there still ... glad you tests came back good!

Kate ~ *** wooo fireman ay? glad things seem to be going well with the new man!!  

Nix ~ Hope Clomid treats you well this cycle lady   take care of your self! and lets seem a lush BFP!!!  

Just a waiting game for me now again... I so want to join my sister and SIL and become another PG lady in the family!! 

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies....

Sorry i've been a bit crap with personals lately 

Ruthie: Highly reccomend the ol reflexology.... never had accupuncture but i can't see how it would be as relaxing as reflexology (and thats coming from someone who doesn't like their feet touched!!) As for prince i like to think i'd of planned ahead and brought a nice tiny pair of size 8 knickers to throw at him!!   He doesn't need to know i'd of struggled to get a size 8 past my knee's!!  

Emily: No problem hun.... were not going anywhere! 

Glamis: Hey you!!! Nice to see u about again, how's bump? R u gonna find out what ur having??

Lizzy: 12 wks hey.... my it's just flown by!!! Very cool though 

Sonia: Geuss u got the invite??

Kerry: How u doing hun, be good to catch up when ur not so busy 

Sukie: Glad the scan went o.k hunny.... i ov on cd20 so it's completlly possible that u would ov later in the cycle 

Specialmum: Really glad it's a new start for u hun, hope that the cycles sort themselves out..... a cycle that long is just impossible, i'm way too impatient for that!! 

Well i don't seem to be in as bad a mood as yesterday.... thank god!! I was the mega bi*ch  Just playing the old waiting game again now, although i'm o.k about it at the minute. Not sure if i've lost my PMA or what but i just don't feel worried about it this month, and i don't mean i don't care if it happens or not just that i'm o.k at the mo and think it's gonna be o.k and if it's not then we'll just try again as always! 
As u can see someone has been messing with my bubbles so if anyone could help me out and just keep on blowing them it would be much appreciated   i'm not even gonna request they end in 7 as it hasn't done me much good up till now so thinnk i'll try just going with the flow  

                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry im so rubbish lately with personals!

Yesterday wasnt a great day for me as it was our wedding anniversary and it was strange and felt quite down about it really. Never mind eh!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sam ~ I put your bubbles ending in 7!! hope you don't mind!!  

Kate ~    Hope you spoil yourself this week!!

I'm on weight watchers at the mo and I am dieing for one of the lovely biscuits that have been brought in to work today!!! Viscount!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya All,

Sorry I've been AWOL, am ok, just having a break from all things TTC at the mo......feeling very low and fed up with life

Hope you are all well and sorry for the no personals..

Hopefuly I'll be back on form soon

Take Care

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin sorry u are feeling really low hun - in some ways i do know how it feels and in others i dont but im here if u need me.

Ruth - Resist the biscuits!!!

Kate xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I bought myself a fertility kit thing from Boots last night, to record my temperature in the morning. The kit had a thermometer and a record book. There are quite a few pages in this book and I am hoping I will be pregnant before I get halfway through the book.

I used to record my temperature when we first started TTC back in 2002, and it totally stressed me out.
My DH this time said your not gonna get stressed out over it again are ya ? I dunno, I hope not. I think DH is worried that he wil have to give   on demand (like last time), no I am older and wiser and more experienced now (he he he ) only with my DH of course.

The way I am feeling,     away.  I have had no  since end of July (because of IVF Treatment - I didn't want to) sorry, TMI. Waited for AF to finish (which is today - hooray) and where is DH ? He is going to the football tonight -   (b****y Aston Villa - Couldn't they choose another day) He already paid for the footie ticket in advance.

Anyway, my lunchbreak is coming to an end  

Will speak soon

See Ya

Sonia xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls!

Well what a day!! In a better mood than yetserday  which is good. Just trying to fill out my passport form.... not to sure whether to go hunting round the attic for my old one and get a renewal or just fill in the extra form and chance them needing more doc's for a replacement?!?!?! 

Tam: Hiya hunny, good to see u but really sorry to hear ur feeling so down   

Ruthie: Thanx for the bubble boost hun  Thinking i may have to join u on the old weight watchers soon.... it's been creeping up slowlly and i'm at that stage now where the old 14's are getting a bit too tight!!   

kate: Hope ur feeling better now hun? It was ur first anniversary apart.... ur allowed to feel ****ty hunny 

Sonia: Glad u got on the group o.k 

                                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hiya girls,

Tamsin ~ so sorry you are feeling down. I think we all go through months when we're worse than others. Thankfully we don't all have a bad month at the same time. I just give myself the permission to feel poo and deal with it however I feel I can. Hope you feel better soon.  

Sam ~ Will have to catch up properly at some point. Have everything crossed that can be during ov week that this is the month for you.

Ruth ~ Glad you enjoyed Prince. I'm having acupuncture at the mo. It is lush and is bizarrely relaxing both during and for hours after. Great for calming ttc stresses, no proof that it's helping anything else yet although AF is lasting a little longer. Have never had reflex so can't compare. Sister and sil pg, things tend to come in three's, may be you're next hun!!!!

Sam & Ruth ~ Struggling with size 14 too. Started the big diet on Monday (AGAIN!)

Special mum ~ Fingers crossed for this month. Cycles are such weird things at the best of times. You curse yours for being long and I wish mine were a little longer, only seem to have a couple of days between period hassle and ovulation and then I'm back on the 2ww. 

Sonia ~ Well done for sorting out ********. I keep meaning to get round to it but haven't yet. Hope you get some   soon, maybe if Aston Villa win!!!!

Sukie ~ Glad scan went well.

Lizzy ~ Oooh 12 weeks, agreat milestone to reach.  

Kate ~ I guess a week of mixed feelings for you hun. Stay strong! Hope good news on house sale comes quickly.

I'm sure I've missed some out, there's so many here now. Sorry if I have.

TMI ALERT EWCM with a little stretch started today. Let the preseed fuelled rumpity pumpity start! 

Take care honeys, Kerry xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just want to say thanks girls for your kind words and continuing support as it does mean so much

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello

Kate hun    for yesterday

Tamsin  I'm sorry you are feeling low hun, we are here if you need us 

Ruth Thanks hun, yep I think I am ov I had the pains all day today and now stretchy clear ewcm. Hope you get your lovely baby soon too hun 

Holly snap   good luck hun

Well if by some great miracle I do get preggers this month then I got to see the follie yesterday 

Hi to everyone, I hope you are all well xx

Sukie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning my lovely ladies!!

Well it's sunny but snappy here today  Quite like a brisk morning!!  What u all upto? only 2 more days till the wkend and i can't wait  Gotta say this 2ww is backwards?!?!  I have no symptoms or signs... everything is normal no pains no backache no sore boobs really just a tiny bit of a heavy feeling at times ( womb not boobs!) So it would seem like i had all my 2ww symptoms in the weeks b4 ov this month!!!   Ah well like i said b4 maybe the change is a good thing

Well no personals today as can't be long..... and as u can see tooo busy ranting about myself!  Will be back later though girls 

                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sam, thats interesting u have no signs but usually do and they turn out negative cycles as my friend was the same and the one time she had nothing she found out she was pregnant! So fingers crossed here for u hun, u deserve this!!    

Well as for me i started af yesterday and actually as its light im feeling fine, abit emotionally unstable occassionally lol but other than that im ok.

Hugs to u all and have a great day, im snuggled up on the sofa as its freezing here! xxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

On my lunchbreak at work at the moment. Today I feel really chirpy and in a good mood, must be because I am wearing a nice bright reddy orange top. 

I hope everyone is okay. 

Sonia xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey there ladies!!

Well What a busy busy day!!! I posted my backward symptoms on peer support to see if anyone had had the same with a + outcome but haven't had any replys Maybe i am alone on this insane cycle!!! 

Specialmum: Hello hunny.... Well good to hear that ur friend had the same happen, u would think that i'd of got more of a responce from peer support though?!?! Although i guess it would bode well for me if i am preggers as i'd have a pretty cushty 12wks.... no sore boobs or morning sickness ect  And hunny i think ur always a bit emotionally unstable   

Sonia: Good to hear ur keeping positive hun 

Well think it's gonna **** it down again any time now! Has been on and off all day so?? Oooooo.... i watched the new series of heroes last night, OMG it's fab!! Sorry when i say the series i mean chapter one!!  Anyone else into heroes 

                                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

You cheeky madam Sam!    

My god it's   here!!

Lots and lots of      for u sam hun!! 

Im sitting here on the computer finally got it back online as we brought the wire we needed to reach!!  wont have to be using the laptop that shuts down on me anymore lol

My back is really achey at the mo but thats usual for af but its very light at mo so im hoping it will stay like this but last time it got heavier and was 10 days long!  

Going to see  mum tonight she is really doing well as long as she remembers to rest!

Hugs to u all and that cheeky Sam!! xxxx Ps Could i have some lovely bubbles please?? xxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovely ladies!!

Sam your body is as nutty as you hun   it was good having a catch up the other afternoon  

Specialmum i am glad af is light hun, how are you otherwise?

Kate we are always here for you hun! I am sorry you had a hard day the other day but it will get easier sweetie! Hows your new man?

Sukie am glad the scan went well hun!

Tamsin we understand if you need time out hun! Come back when you ready  

Ruth so glad you enjoyed prince sweetie! When are you on 2ww?   

Glamis nice to see, you dont seem to be around much lately!

Sonia glad you are in a good mood hun, it makes all the difference to your day  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!

I am knackered today, can hardly keep my eyes open!! Am day off tomorrow so going to do a bit of retail threapy  

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i am so rubbish with personals again! I have been working all day and then went out earlier this evening and just got in!

I am off away the weekend so will catch up with u all soon

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi lizzy, im fine..im obviously gutted that i wasnt pregnant because of all the signs and symptoms..horrid how the body can play tricks with u!   The doctors never told if i had a level of such so mayb i was but it just didnt take..will never know.

Ive been busy getting my childminding buisness up and running, we are taking our time as we want it to be all perfect lol!!  Got some toys etc already so thats exciting!!

We are also going away soon so the break will help! 

Im not going to active try this month as i just cant at the moment~im sure u all understand...but that doesnt mean we wont be u know whatting lol

I know im getting treatment in january so im going to concentrate on getting slimmer for this,

Will be popping in lots though as i have some good friends now and id like to get a check on them and that includes u lol

hugs xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Lizzy I'm on my 2ww at the mo!!!       I got a positive opk and had BMI all around the right time (which is day 14 for me).... BMI day 13 & 15 ( was at Prince on day 14 eash!) Sorry your feeling tired but enjoy retail therapy!!

Hi Sam! YOU ARE FUNNY!

Hi Kate, Specialmum, Nix, Sukie, Sonia, Tamsin  and to anyone else I've forgotten!!  

Soooooooooooooooooooooo glad it's Friday!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry been a bit absent lately.  Back on the clomid and it seems to be sending me a bit loopy this month.  Have felt either   or  

Hope you're all doing ok ?!

Nix.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies....

Well it's a miserable day here  but i can take it!!  Just gotta get through this shift and then it's the wkend   

Nix: Sorry ur a little up and down at the minute hunny  Hope it gets better for u soon 

Ruthie: [fly]             [/fly] Loads of luck for you hunny.... feel that were not having enough PMA dances lately!!! Oh and i hope u mean i'm funny as in i make u laugh not funny as in  weird?!?!?! 

Specialmum: Good for u on taking a break... not acctively trying but still BMS.... i guess thats what u mean?? Ur very strong and that go's a long way hunny 

Kate: U ******** addict u.... always something going on on ur profile!! 

Well thats it for the minute as i wanna go jump in the shower now  Oh b4 i go though...... Does anyone else feel extremlly..... Christmasy already  ? This weather is making me want to christmas shop and put up a tree!!!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Christmas Sam!! lol  I know what u mean, i want to have a open fire and snuggle up with a big blanket!  Theres already so much christmas stuff in the shops...but hubbys birthday b4 then lol

af has gone very heavy today and im very crampy and sore  

Hugs to u all and ruthie all the best hun!!! x xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sam don't worry I find you funny ha ha   Christmas talk already!!! I'm not ready for it and my overdraft certainly isn't!!!  

Spcecialmum ~ Sorry your feeling the AF this month... I hope this is the last time for at least 9 months!

I think your right Sam we do need a PMA dance!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

really not doing well here, pain has gotten really bad, cramping me up double over...ive got the runs too (sorry tmi) and feel sick, and i  have bad rib pain and backache!

HELP!



xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Flying visit for me again but im always thinking of u all 

I am off away for the weekend and tomorrow im going to watch the Reading V Portsmouth game at Portsmouth!

We also have a viewing on our house in a min!

Sam - yeah i know im now addicted to ** as well!

Kate xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Specialmum,

Sorry you're feeling so rough.  I get really bad period pains too so know how you're feeling.  I prescribe 2 feminax, a hot water bottle, mug of tea and packet of biscuits.  All taken on the sofa with your duvet while watching crappy daytime TV.

Hope you're feeling better soon hun!

Well, me and DH are having crisis talks tonight to (finally) discuss our options and if we can possible afford to go privately.  I'm not getting any younger and with the waiting lists don't think there really is much hope for us on the NHS.  Think the pressure of TTC and clomid finally caught up with me last night and I just freaked  

Nix.


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Hope everyone is okay today. Well, on my lunchbreak so thought I will post a message.

Today (like this week) has been really busy at work, we are really short staffed - (either off because of Holiday, Sick or Courses) so we are covering for eachother.

I am again in a happy, cheery, chirpy sort of mood. I swear its my bright tops I am wearing, I am wearing a bright green one today - honestly it is a nice top.

Anyway, speak to you soon, lunchbreak is coming to an end. I have just got 10 minutes left of lunchbreak to look at ******** - it is so addictive !!!!

  See Ya

    Sonia xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Specialmum: Hunny i'm sooooo sorry that ur suffering but as nix said... feminax is great for it and just putting ur feet up of corse   

Nix: Best of luck with the talk tonight.... hope u come to a conclusion hunny 

Ruthie: Glad it's funny haha not funny      Not long till test day now hunny, how u feeling? Thank you for the dance too... we def all need a little extra PMA this month 

Well it's the wkend Wahoo!!! Got family coming down so need to go have a last minute clean around.... back later girls

                                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all the replies, hoping and praying for you all and got everything crossed for you all too! 

Sam ~ we not finding out what we having, want it to be a surprise

Ruth ~ what you saying, was showing from like 8 weeks it wasn't even funny, no size 8/10 anymore 

Hello to everyone else 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi

Glamis Hope it is all going well x

Specialmum I hope you are feeling better now 

Sam I'm sure you have the Christmas tree application on **! If not I've got it you can get it from me 

Ruthie keeping my fingers crossed for you,      

Tamsin How are you doing hunnie

Saila I'm going to find you now how are you getting on?

Kate How are you doing  

Liz Hows things with you and little bean? 

Hi to everyone I've missed

Well I'm on the tww now but I have no idea where as I think I ov on day 22/23 so I have no clue how long this one will be 

Sukie


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Wow the weekend already. Where did that week go? Having a quiet weekend here. Going to have a big sort out. Been putting the garage off for too long! All we have planned is nephew's 6th birthday party tomorrow lunch time.

Feel that at long last I just maybe dealing with other's pg news and births far better. One little boy that I taught 2 years ago brought in a picture of his new brother to show me yesterday. Of course wished it was our baby I was looking at but didn't feel as desperately emotional as I used to. Funniest thing was the reactions of close by colleagues. They weren't to sure what to do or say but just looked like they should do something but what Felt like holding my hands up and saying 'It's alright, everything under control, not going to throw a tantrum, yet!!'

Well I think I may be ovulating today!!!!! Would usually about be about now, def bit of ewcm going on and had a temperature dip this morning. Even better, DH suggested BMS (though he didn't know just how great timing it was), even used preseed with no persuasion needed!!! Yee hah!   Maybe, just maybe, this month will be the one.

Enough about me. How are you all doing?

Ruth ~ Hope the 2ww is going ok?

Sam ~ Any symptoms yet? My friend who's just had her baby had no signs at all. First clue she had was missing AF! Yeah, Christmas feeling growing here too. We have ordered all art materials we need for Christmas projects at school this week and I've brought bits for the cards I make for Nan's and children in family. Have already completed penguin cross stitch for nephew! (Mmmm, sound like an old lady now)

Sukie ~ Fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Special Mum ~ Hope you are feeling much better today.

Glamis ~ Glad things are going OK.

Tamsin ~ Hope you are beginning to feel stronger. Take care of yourself.

Kate ~ Hope you have a lovely weekend away.

Nix ~ How did last night's chat go? Have you both come to a conclusion that you are both happy with.

Sonia ~ Hello, how are you?

Lizzy ~ When's your next scan, can't be long now.

Hi to everyone else!

Loving the dances, they've been missing for far too long! Here comes another, have included FC for those feeling festive.




































    



































    

Have a fab weekend, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

am at work yet again, I think I may as well move my bed in here!!!     Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Good luck at the football Kate!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Emilycatlin You work far too hard  Hope things are going well 

Kerry I hope evrything is slotting in to place it looks that way   . Good luck with the clear out thats what I'll be doing to but just cupboars with far too much junk in!

Saila I'm sorry babe. I wish there was something I could say to make it better  I'm thinking of you both 

Right for the dance


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girl pants!!!

Well the wkend is over already  just go's way too quick at the mo!!! 

Sukie: Hiya babe... how u feeling?

Kerry: I know what u mean hun.... i feel the samw about handling others pregnancys at the mo, just seems a lot easierat the minute, think it's because i've finally realissed that by getting all down and upset about it it's not gonna change the fact that i'm not pregnant and it's really no good for my PMA either 

Sukie: OMG i so don't have the christmas tree application on **!!!! But i'm gonna get it off u now!! 

Glamis: Ur soooooooooo much more patient than me.... dunno if i could wait Would like to i think but just don't know if i could manage!! 

Ruthie: OMG 3 days to go.... how u feeling hunny? Any signs? 

Kate: How was ur wkend babe?

Lizzy: Whatcha dooooing 

How's everyone else feeling?? Good wkends?? And for everyone who is getting into the dance mood..... Wahoo!!! Put's a right big old smile on my face  Would do one too but my computers running soooooo slow it would tajke me ages!!    Will make up for it tomorrow though  

Well i still have no signs or symptoms yet... and i'm feeling fine about it.... a change is good if the norm isn't working!! I'm a little tired but thats because i've been shopping for the past 2 days and yesterday it was for a bridesmaid dress for the other halfs neice for his brothers wedding in nov and my god can she shop!!!! She's only 8 and she's a bloody pro!!!

Well thats it for the minute and again lets hope the no symptoms are good     

                                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

hello

Well today I am hungover. Went out last night drinking and boogying. It was a great night out. We haven't been out for ages and certainately not had a drink for months.

And OMG these two guys took a shine to me, trouble is there old enough to be my dad.   

At the end of the night, they came up to me and said see you next week - yeah right.

Anyway gonna go for my daily fix of ********

See Ya

Sonia xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Just popping on quick....

*Symptoms* Woke up this morning and my (.)(.) feel hard as rocks! and my left one has shooting pains running right through to the nips!   have been rather emotional too... BUT as we all know this could just be me reading into AF signs as not long now ay... but trying to keep positive 

Will do some personals later! hope you all had a good weekend!!!!  

Ruthie xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Fingers crossed Ruth hun!!!       

As for me im nearly finishing my af now, and got some awful headaches lol  but looking forward to my holiday  !  Abit bored today as we are waiting in for hubbys new ladder to arrive and as usual these things never come when they say!  

Looking forward to a less stressed cycle this month (Please lol) I think we will not be actively trying as i just need a break! xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Well feeling a little better, so thought I'd ease my way back in!
In the 2WW again, even if unintentionally - have been right off s*x of late! Last week was a pretty full on week workwise and social wise, plus I was feeling pretty hormonal. DH and I had a bit of a fall out on Thursday morning - mainly due to me being hormonal!! Anyway, when I got home, we made up in the best way possible...TMI!! And it just happened that I'd been having O cramps that day, with a little clear CM. So although not entirely out of the realms of possibility, I s'pose it could work - did the first time!

*Ruthie / Sam / HollyD* -  for you all!
*Sam * - Am with you on the Christmas feeling - I can't wait!!
*Sukie* - How are you hon - what's next for you?
*Specialmum* - Sorry it was a BFN and AF showed 
*Kate * - hope you had a good weekend away? Any joy with the house viewing?
*Glamis * - Hi, how are you? Glad all is going well
*Sonia * - Hi, glad you had a great night out, even if you are suffering for it!!
*LizzyM * - Hi hon, howz the PG going? When's is your next test/scan?
*Nix * - How did the crisis talks go? did you manage to work out an action plan? Howz life on Clomid now?
*Emily * - Sorry to hear work is taking over your life again 

 to anyone else I've rudely missed out......

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon my lovely ladies!!

Well it's grotty and raining here but i feel happy and positive!?!?

Ruthie: Sounds good hunny, Got everything crossed for you and i really hope that if u get ur much deserved BFP that little bean sticks like glue   

Specialmum: Glad she's going away now hun, enjoy ur month off ttc and relax a little.... oh and enjoy ur hol! 

Tam: Sooooooo glad ur feeling better hunny, and hey like u say.... u never know! 

Sonia: Sounds like u had a good night out hun!!! 

Lizzym: OMG  only 3 more days till ur scan hunny        Can't wait to see pea's new picture  

How's everyone else today? 

Kerry: Where abouts r u in ur cycle now hun?

Well one of my closest friends is gonna be 1 wk overdue tomorrow!!! She's feeling uncomfortable and pi**ed off to say the least!!!  Can't wait for her bubbi girl to get here.... gonna be putting that old wives tale to the test.... sit on the bed of a pregnant lady and hold her baby and you'll get pregnant!!! 

Only another 3 work days to go till i get to have my reflexology again  can't wait it's been a week already and i'm missing it!!
Well gotta keep an eye on dinner but i'll be back 

                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovlies xxxxxxxxx

How are we all??

Ruth hun        PMA PMA PMA sweetie, all sounds good hun!! You can do this  

Sam i cant wait to see pea either hun, i will post my pics asap! You ok hun?

Specialmum a break is always good hun, you have a fun month hun  

Tamsin next scan is thursday hun, pg going well i think! Sorry you and Dh had a massive fight, hope you are feeling ok hun!!

Kate have you had a good weekend hun?!

Sonia have you recovered hun or you still hung over?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!

I have had the worst day ever, spent most of it in tears   i hate work so much, i dont want to go back, but i have to!! Lets hope tomorrow is better!!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girlies,

How are we all?

Ruth ~   fingers crossed for you.

Sam ~ Thought I'd o'd sat. Temps were right down, timing about right. Keenly set about preseed fuelled BMS. But still no sign of temp rise. So maybe I am yet to ov. Actually getting fed up of sex this month now!!!  

Lizzy ~ wow. Look at your ticker. Time is flying so fast. Time for another BFP on this thread now girls. Come on we can do it!

Special Mum ~ Glad AF hassles are nearly over.

Tamsin ~ So pleased you're starting to feel better. can be such a downer!

Sonia ~ Sounds like you had a good weekend hun. Good on you.

Nix ~ How did the crisis talks go any decision yet?

Kate ~ What was your weekend like? How is new relationship going?

Well I have been trying sooooo hard to reduce my ttc stress, trying to convince nearest and dearest friends and family the I'm taking it all in my stride. Have sometimes convinced myself that I am, but god I am soooooooooo kn***ered! Could fall asleep standing up. Very tiring trying to be upbeat and bubbly. God I'm moaning again, so I'm off.

Love to you all, Kerry. xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Raaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................

Just thought i'd let u know how cross iam !!!! Was bidding on a pair of shoes on ebay and got outbid at the last second   I'm so pi**ed off as they were really hard to get irregular choice shoes that they don't sell in store anymore and they would of been perfect for my sil wedding in november   I am now going to proceed to chuck my toys out of my pram!!!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL - I had an incident like that last week Sam - so I know how frustrating losing out on ebay is!!


Could someone kindly put my Bubbles back up to ending in a 7 please!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Silly i know but it feels personal!!!!  God people should know not to come between me and my shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quick question ? I usually ovulate on day 14 of my cycle, I usually get pain in my side and all the rest of the things thay go with ovulation - so far I haven't. I have started to record my temperature now and noticed this morning especially that my temperature was right down, lower than all the other temperatures taken even lower then yesterday (night before went boozing) so am I not ovulating on day 14 then ? OR is it that my body is still all over the place after my BFN with IVF a couple of weeks ago - (god it seems ages ago now). Will and when will I ovulate or has my body decided to give up with it this month.

I hope everyone is well

Sonia xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i am back now!!

Sorry i am so rubbish with personals! I am so tired lately and working loads and every time i come on the internet and go on ******** etc im getting slated by my ex DH's new partner which i think is really immature. Still im a strong person!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls could help but see some of u are having probs with nasty people at ebay well heres alittle helping hand  w w w j u s t s n i p e . c o m  hoping ff havent taken that away but just leave out all the gaps and off u go!! u can put max amounts and at 8 secs to go ur bid is placed!! u should hopefully never miss a pair again!!!

Good luck

ps if for any reason they have pm me and i will give it to u again xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

wow thanks specialmum   much appreciated 

kate: are these people who are being *****y on ur ******** as friends surely ur profile is private so anyone u don't want on there shouldn't be Really bugs me to know that people are being horrid to u!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam on friday i had someone called M M add me and i thought it was someone off of here so i added her then thought i better see who it was so when i did it turned out to be this little girl who is hubby's partner and she had and still has written in her profile that she has a new boyfriend who she is happy with apart from the psychotic b**ch who is ruining it all!! Im sorry - bit weird to me to find me on there and add me as a friend dont u think? Also why would i be ruining it for them when im quite happy with my boyfriend?!!

Kate xx

Full name removed


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

She sounds very childish to me hunny, ur so totally better than that, i'd remove her from ur friend list and let her get on with it! At the end of the day like u say ur happy with ur new man ( And so u should be   ) If she wants to wind herself up about it then let her go right ahead..... it's not ur problem hunny, you've done nothing wrong


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Y'all,

*Sonia* - I'd say your bod was still 'recovering' from the IVF, plus lots of factors can affect delay to O, so don't panic just yet!
*Sam* - Am sure there'll be another pair of shoes on there soon! Hope your old wives tale trick works! Roll on Reflex
*Kate* - Sorry you are getting grief off this woman - just deleted her as a friend.
*Specialmum * - Those sniping sites are cool!!
*HollyD* - Emotional pressure can be very tiring!
*LizzyM* - Best of luck for Thursday hon

Well 5DPO and no signs of anything!

Tamsin
xx

P.S. Thanks to whoever upped my Bubbles!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

I didnt get any sleep last nite - i cannot believe i am letting this stupid little girl and him ruin my life - i done what they both asked and that was to leave them alone so i did and now she is making up lies about me to him but he is believing her over me. So i cant win can i? I have been trying to get on with my life the last 2 weeks after i admit i did something stupid in anger but i realised it was wrong and apologised and said i would leave them to do what they wanted and then she does this to me on ********, tells him that ive been giving her crank calls etc and then calling me names on ********!! Yes i answered a couple of her wall posts only to put the little madam back in the real world. Oh well she is only what 18/19 yrs old she still has a lot of growing up to do and will learn one day i guess. Through all of this though it has made me a much stronger person and i know i am happy with who i am with 

So yes Sam and Tamsin i deleted her as a friend as why on earth would i want someone like her as a friend?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Well... was naughty and tested early with a crappy ASDA test and got a BFN... it is not an early detection test but I still think it's right.......  

Tamsin ~ 

Kate ~ Sorry your having such a rough time with that girl and your Ex I would try to blank them from your life as much as you can as she is obviously threatened by you...  

Off to the gym now... joined yesterday..  

Rx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ruth, hope u take it easy at the gym!!!  just incase, still got fingers crossed for u though xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruthie i hope it isnt a BFN hun. I know i am blanking them from my life and thats that! She is threatened by me as she told her mates she hates that im still on the scene but im sorry she knew she was taking on my husband and knew he had baggage!

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls

Kate ~ When I was going through c**p with an ex my Gran said 'that if it don't kill you love it will only make you stronger'. (She said it long before Kanye) Keep your chin up honey. 

Ruth ~ Good on you joining gym. Thinking of doing the same - feel really grumpy about my weight and I'm so unfit  

Sonia ~ It may be that you're ovulating today. Temperatures can go down on Ov day. Fingers crossed.

Sam ~ How dare someone come between a woman and her shoes!

Tamsin ~ Fingers crossed for 2ww.

My temp went up slighty this morning so maybe I ov'd yesterday. Unfortunately didn't get any BMS in. Hopefully Sunday's efforts will have been enough. Will make effort again tonight just incase  . So I'm off for an early night girls.     

Love to you all, Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls....

Could of sworn i posted on here earlier? 

Ruthie: Sorry it was a BFN today hun  But it's not over yet  and if worse comes to worse maybe it's just ur body recovering from last time 

Kate: Glad u deleted her hun, ur better than that so just u remember it! 

Tam: I hope ur right!!

Kerry: I know!!! you'd think they would know better!  Sending u lots of luck and stamina for the old BMS session 

Specialmum:How u doing hunny??

Where's everyone else?? Nix, lizzy, sukie, emily, sonia, and the other new girls that joined the thread a little while ago.... sorry can't remember names! Hope ur all o.k ?

Well although i have no major symptoms as such i am being a very tempermental bi*ch at the moment ...... very mood swingy!!! Does that sound bad? Just feel very hormonal!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL sam are u going crazy hunni!?!!

Kerry - yep your grans words are true and i am a much stronger person now than i was!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

im here and im fine hun,  Just as i was settling to the idea of childminding here in my current home i have been asked to visit someone's place for a swap!  we are going to have a noisy tomorrow!

Not long now till i go away 

Will be thinking of u all and hope those of u who will b testing gets BFP's!!!

hugs xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Your right ladies... I'm gonna try and keep the PMA until the witch arrives... although I did feel some cramps tonight for the first time this month....      

Kate ~ Glad you've ditched that girl as a friend on **... hopefully this will be over soon and you can leave them to it! personally how can she have the problem when you were the one who had her marriage wrecked by her!  

specialmum ~ thanks for the positive vibes xx good look with the cm

Sam ~ Not long now xx come one we need some BFP!!!    

Kerry ~ Ooo hope   goes as planned tonight!! Gym was good it's a lush gym and only £14.99 a month!!!!!!! no contract either! just go to keep it up!

Tamsin ~ When you testing??    

On a night shift so shall be online all night!!! yay! not  

R xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies....

Just a quick one at the mo... Ruthie: Want to send u lots and lots of luck hunny                                                                                                                  

                                                       Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning!

*Ruthie* - sorry to hear about the BFN  hope it's too early and the cramps are inplantation! take it easy at the gym!
*Sam* - I'm with you on the homonal b*tch! Woke up feeling crabby, tired, tearful and crampy too  Inplantation? 
*HollyD* - Hope you managed to entice DH in some mattress mambo! I'm with you on the weight and fitness misery 
*Kate * - Glad to hear you are feeling stronger!
*Specialmum* - where are you off to on your hols?

Is it the weekend yet? Another trip up to london tomorrow - Team Meeting!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Sam and Ruth                          I'll be thinking of u both!! xx

Tasmin i'm going to hemsby/norfolk with the dogs (and hubby lol) and my sister, brother in law and their 2 dogs!!!  Thank god we have separate challets hahahaha

Hugs to u all xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls im here but busy so rubbish with personals!!

Ruthie - sorry think i have said things wrong - i wanted the marriage to end and we separated then while he was still sleeping with me and i thought in my head that he wanted us to try again he had been seeing this girl all along! I found out on the computer and thats why i went a bit mad! She and him told me to leave them alone so i did then she hunted me out on ******** and added me then is still saying nasty things about me in her profile!! I think its funny and immature to be honest!!

Kate xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

On my lunchbreak at the mo.  Took my temperature this morning and it was slightly raised then the other day - a good sign maybe, but no CM nor pain in my side (which I usually get when ovulating) but weyhey lastnight   so you never know.

I had my acupuncture yesterday, i felt so embarrassed. I had not shaved my legs (well it is autumn and cold and I do wear my trousers), anyway I thought she was doing the same treatment as last week but NO she put the 6 needles into my legs (3 on each side) and one needle in each hand. I thought OMG I have hairy legs.  

She also did iridology (eyes) and immediately said I have vitamin B Deficiency. She did tell me what that is but can't remember. She also gave me some beetroot extract things to take, this is for iron and my energy levels as they are quite low at the mo.

I have got my next appointment with her on 23rd October 07.

OMG I have just looked at my watch and found it is half an hour to slow, just looked at the main wall clock and I have got 5 minutes of my lunchbreak left - where has the time gone.

See Ya everyone

Sonia xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Awwwww ladies! thank you for all the positivity!! Still no sign really of AF yet.... so if she hasn't shown up by the end of play tomorrow I shall test Friday Am!!!! She is not normally late but stress has been known to make her shy.....        

Sam & Tamsin ~            Let go for a hatrick!!! 

Sonia ~ I forgot to shave my legs on my wedding day!!!! had DH in hysterics! I swear I'm the first bride to do that!!    

Kate ~ Oh I get it ! well still she can go    herself can't she! (pardon my French)... hows the new Boyf? any news on the house sale?

specialmum ~ ooo Norfolk sounds nice xx Enjoy xx

Hi to Kerry, Nix, LizzyB, LizzyM, Sukie, Sailace and to anyone I've missed!  

Off to gym again in a bit but don't worry I wont be working to hard!

Rxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Howdy ladies,

Well i feel yuk today, i'm achy all over and my eyes feel really heavy, think i'm coming down with this cold thingy thats going about  Really couldn't wait to finish work. Still non the wiser about this cycle... had some aches today but think that could all be tied in with this cold thing?! 

Ruthie: I like the sound of a hatrick hunny   God knows we deserve it!!         

sonia: Wish my day had flown by hun! Did u find the accupuncture relaxing? and does she think it'll help?

Kate: Any plans for the wkend hun?

Specialmum: Thanks for the luck hunny  I love norfolk.... we go to hunstanton every year and have been camping in other parts of norfolk a lot this year 

Tam: Sorry ur feeling like me!!  Hormones r a b*tch, do u know if it's a good sign?

Well not a lot else to tell really, just wanna go have a cuppa and some biscuits now! 

                                                                Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo    

Ruth good luck sweetie       BFP coming your way hun! How are you finding the gym??

Sam when arent you a misery ****     When are you going to test madam?? Dont eat to many biccys or you will get a fat ****    

Kate you are doing the right thing by ignoring that girl, she aint worth the bother, as long as you are happy with your new man then sod them both!! Get on with your life hun and be happy!! She only being like this coz she worried your ex might want you back and you are a threat, thats all!! She will grow up one day  

Specialmum when do you go away hun? Bet you cant wait for the break  

Nix where are you? How you doing?

Tamsin sorry you and dh had a fight hun! Hope all is ok now!! Are you smiling yet or still crabby  

Sonia have you not been late for everything today if your watch is slow   

Hi to everyone else that posts on this nut house  

Well scan tomorrow girls WHOOOOOO HOOOOOOO i am well exited!! I hope all is ok!!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lizzy hunny..... i am sooooooo not always a misery ****!!!   And...... i think it may be too late to worry about a fat ****!!!!      Sending u tons of       for ur scan tomorrow hunny!!! It's soooooooo exciting i can barely contain myself!!     

                                                          Me  xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

well not long now..im going saturday!!    Can't wait but will miss u all!!!!

Been to vets today and my poor girl has flee's!   i saw she had some raw patches and thought mayb she had excema or something as she is up to date with her flee treatment but nope its them! Poor baby! (dog).  I bet it was from that horrid dog down the way    Any way got her some drops and some for alfie too and some powder for the house lol

Im fine had a great day shopping!  had lunch out too with hubby  

Someone wrote about vit b deficincy and that has been reported to effect women on metformin...ie for pcos!  Not sure if u have been screened for this but might be worth checking it out hun.  I take a multi vit to cover me but Vit b cover ur moods etc they often say increase it if u are abit depressed low moods (b6) mmmmm?  Google it hun, and let me know how u get on xx

hugs to u all xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey SM: My dog has flea's too!!! Have done her with frontline but not sure they're all gone so like u i'll be taking her to the vets to get sorted.... Means i have to do the cat's too... one of which (the girl) is a vicious b*tch when it comes to de-flea time!!!

Tam: Hehehehehe..... my cats and ur cats r now friends on ********!!


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Ahoy there me beauties!

Not going mad, we've got a pirate day tomorrow to celebrate National Poetry Day. Have just finished sorting a costume out. Very attractive, as you can imagine!   I'm really looking forward it, have got some great activities planned. 

Have realised just how fat I have got when trying on various clothing. Have shot up another half a stone over the summer!   

Hope you are all ok. No time for personals tonight, desperate for a soak in a warm bubbly bath and need to be up early in the morning to get to school to build up a pirate ship outside!!!

Love Kerry xxx

Ps NO BMS last night, neither of us had the inkling or actually stayed awake long enough!!!! Hopefully some   still around when they were needed!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning ladies.....

WHERE R U ALL  
Ruthie: How u doing today hunny    

                                                                          Sam xxx

P.S Reflexology tonight


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Let me attempt some personals although have come down with a cold and feel rubbish but all your messages to me have really cheered me up and thanks again girls for the support 

Sonia - LOL at u and your hairy legs! Im sure she didnt notice! Hope it has worked for u.

Ruthie - Hope it all goes well with testing   Things are going good with my new boyfriend - i miss him loads when im not there but things are good and hes been a great support. No news on the house and have a viewing today so fingers crossed!

Sam - are u feeling any better? I have that horrible cold thing - ive caught it from my boyfriends housemate! I am away for the weekend again!

LizzyM - thanks for your kind words - i am ignoring this girl!! Last nite though me and my mate were at the pub and ex DH turns up there he had come there straight from work and didnt know i was there! Anyway he kept saying to me is there anything u want to tell me. I was like no - like what? And he said ive been told u are pregnant! I was like - what where on earth has that come from?!! Apparently his lovely charming girlfriend had been on ******** and read a wall message of mine sent months ago that had said "whats it like being a mum" And had come to the conclusion i was pregnant!! And had gone running to ex DH and told him this! The msg was sent from an old school mate and in my original profile piccie i was holding a baby and i had replied to this school mate that the baby wasnt mine! But how could she conclude from that msg that i was pregnant?!! Being a mum means i AM a mum not that im pregnant!! DUH!!

Kerry and specialmum hope u are well?

Tamsin hope u are ok hunni?

Hi to everyone else

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Well still   !!!! but I have had some crampy feelings and really don't want to get my hopes up, as there could be other reasons why it's late like my bod getting back to normal after the last mc....
Tomorrow was the EDD for my 8.5 wk old bean that we lost in March so we will be having a meal on Sat night in Beans Honnor... it would be lovely if I could tell DH that there might be another Bean cooking away!!! Have brought a test and gonna test in the morning if there is no AF tonight!! 

Lizzy!! 12 week scan how did it go Soooo exciting!!! how have the symptoms been??  

Sam ~ any symptoms

Kerry ~ Have you got your self a patch?? maybe you could save your costume and be DH's first mate in the bedroom!! te he

Ruthie xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am here Ladies!!

Check out my new piccy of pea!! The scan was amazing, totally out of this world! Pea was shy to start with and hid its head, ahhhhhhhhhh, but then rolled over so the sonographer could do measurements and all is well and Pea is growing well!!

Kate that girl is such a d**k hun, i would have said yeah to your ex, you were pg, then walked away!!   I evil like that though! I hope you are feeling better!  

Ruth      pupo pupo hun, my symptoms are ok, still get tired alot and am in bed by 9 latest but other than that i dont really have any! I hope you enjoy your meal hun under the circumstances!!

Sam are you looking forward to reflexology tonight by any chance??   How is your mood today??

Tamsin that one for you to! Are you moody today??

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey lizzy hunny,

Nope not moody at all!!   Pea looks very grown up now!  Sooooooo cute hun  Feeling o.k today but a little cross as i can't go to my reflexology because of this bloody cold!  Feel very annoyed about it as was soooooo looking forward to it!!  Oh well hopefully it'll be all cleared up soon!   
Glad everything went well today hunny.... u must try and post quicker the suspence has been killing me!!

                                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lizzyyyyyyyyyyy Pea is sooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Eveninmg All,

Yep, feeling much better today, although knackered as have had a pretty full on day! So am off to beddie byes soon! Got a Chimney Sweep round tomorrow, to sweep our lounge chimney in preparation for the fitting of our new fire! So will be working from home - bliss!

*LizzyM* - Glad all went well with the scan - great pic!
*Kate* - Sorry to hear about the run-in with DH and worse, his G/Fs crazy story!
*HollyD* - How did Pirates Day go?
*Sam* - heehee, that CatBook is cool huh!
*Specialmum* - Sorry to hear about your doggie - hope he is ok soon
*Ruthie* - Will be thinking of you tomorrow, both in terms of the EDD and HPT!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks everyone, my dogs are little better today :0) they have been driving me insane lol  Alfie smelt the suitcase and that was that he went loopy!   i guess he knows we are going away! 

Lillie has been abit of a tart as she keeps lifting herself for alfie!  dirty madam!   

So im hoping we wont be having puppies!!  

Hugs xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Good evening ladies,

Well Pirate day was a laugh. There were some great costumes and everyone had a fab time. Very tiring though like having a children's party that lasted for 7 hours!!!!! Had just managed to calm my 31 four year olds done long enough to talk to them when a little chap from next door stuck his head in and shouted 'Ahoy there me heartie, Captain ******!' Really should of told him off for being cheeky but didn't have the heart!









Ruth ~ I did have a patch and as for being dh firstmate in the bedroom don't fancy my chances after the raucous laugh he gave me yesterday when trying on costume!!!!  Think Captain Pugwash's mate 'Master Bates' is more likely to get lucky!!! (Can't remember if that was actually a character or just an urban myth!) 

Lizzy ~ Pea is looking good. Bless. Glad you are not suffering too badly at the moment.

Sam ~ Oh no! No reflexology, was looking forward to hearing whether the foot was fat in the right places or not. Hope cold feels better soon.

Kate ~ Sorry you have got cold too! But glad you are happy with new fella. Is it just me thinking that you must be far happier than ex Dh and new partner? If they were trully happy why oh why are they both so interested in what you are up. Grass definately looking greener on your side honey.

Tamsin ~ How's your renovating going? We have at long last received all of our kitchen units today. Saying that very quietly as we haven't actually checked the condition of them yet and don't want to tempt fate and have to send more back!!

Hello to everyone else, love from Kerry xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just a min to spare from me sorry  

Wanted to wish Ruthie tonnes of   and will be especially thinking of you tomorrow! 

Sam ~ hope you start to feel better soon.  

  to everyone else!

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  Hope everyone is ok.  Have finally got a day off from work, but am rushing around trying to do a load of housework now!!!!

Glamis - How are you?

Ruthie - Have you tested yet?

Holly - Pirate day sounds fun!!

specialmum - Puppies would be cute, go on, let her.......

Kate - How are you doing?

Tamsin - How's the chimney sweeping going?  Has he made a mess?

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are ok?

Ruthie - loads of luck hun and have a nice weekend.

LizzyM - trust me i felt like saying i was but its not worth it!

Tamsin - hope u got a good nites sleep hun.

Kerry - yeah i am happy with my partner and well ex DH has chose her so hope he is happy with her but why would she say all these things if she isnt jealous of something?

Emilycaitlin - im ok apart from my stinking cold!!

Hi to everyone else.

Im off for the weekend so catch up next week

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehehehe lillie is 6yrs old hun! alfie is 8-9mths...i think it wouldnt be a good idea to breed at this age and they are poodle and shihtzu so that might be a bit werid lol  

hugs to u all xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies!!! 
Well my friend had her baby this morning!!!! She's absolutelly beautiful, 7lbs 14oz called isla! So proud of her  Will try and add a pic on the bottom of this post! 
Hows everyone doing? I'm still full of cold  but hoping it'll pass soon! Just waiting these last few days out now till i'll know one way or the other.... to be honest i really don't know?? i don't feel preg.... don't feel much of anything really?!?!?!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I'M So CONFUSED!!!! have left a post on the main 2ww thread....  

Sam you friends baby is sooooooo cute x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovlies     

Ruth i will go and have a look on main thread and see why you so confused!! How are you otherwise today??

Sam OMG how cute is Isla, she is stunning! Can i have a hug please Hope you feel better soon, OH you have a boogey hanging hun from your left nostril!!   

Specialmum have a nice hol hun and take it easy!

Kate i know it wouldnt be worth but i would have just done it to be a B***h ! How are you feeling today??

Tamsin glad you were feeling better yesterday hun!!

Emily lovely to see you hun! How are you??

Kerry glad you enjoyed priate day hun!! I hope you haave some piccys coz we wanna see  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!

I am day off today and doing nothing really but am going to my friend and her new baby!!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls!

Well i'm lying in bed at the minute feeling like poo! my voice is going, my nose is sooooooo blocked up and i keep coughing up yukky stuff!   Went out last night although not to the music thingy as it would of been to much so just stayed down the pub, we were gonna go for an indian but met some friends so ended up staying. Don't think all the talking did my voice any good! 
Apart from that i'm fine, don't hold out much hope for this month though..... what with this illness and the fact that i don't feel pregnant inthe slightest! My (.)(.) are not nearly as sore as they usually get and i had some aches yesterday.... although admitedly not half as bad as usual so maybe my reflexology has helped with that?

Lizzy~ Thanks for the booga warning..... that would have been embarrasing to go out with!!!!     Ahhhh u had ur own new baby to cuddle, ta i agree isla is dead cute, she is sooooo good at the minute too..... no crying ect!

Ruthie~ How did it go? Did glam pm u back hunny and did u test again?? Although i'm sure if u had u'd of posted on here by now     

SM~ U having a good wkend hun? Sure ur dog could still get preggers at 6 and i know we had a male dog before that got our other dog preggers and he was only 6 months!!!

Kerry~ Where have u gone hunny? hope everything is o.k babe?

Kate, emily, glam, tam~ Hiya ladies! how u all doing..... anything fun planned for the wkend?

Well thats it for the minute as i feel lousy  hope to hear from u all soon..... can't believe noone's been on here since yesterday lunchtime!!!

                                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I feel like a fool....   need to get a hold on myself.... my AF came this morning but not before she gave me the worse AF pains I have ever felt in my life last night.. I was sick, doubled over and crying from the pain... but much better now   Need to stop doing this.. I RUTHIESHMOO PROMISE NEVER TO TEST AGAIN UNTIL I AM MORE THAN 3 DAYS LATE!!! turns out it was 29 day cycle!!??never had that before normally 27 so I'm going to set my ticker to 28 days to be in the middle... been reading my Zita West book and she says sex for 6days leading up to ov and for one day after if you can pin point it.. which as we all know is not easy!!!! oh well licking my wounds today and looking for the PMA for next month...

Sam ~ thank you for your support xx sorry your not feeling well hun x but still this could still be the month!!! especially if your not getting your normal AF signs!!    

SP ~ Thank you hun xxxx enjoy your time away!!

Ruthie x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ruthie hunny, So sorry hunny   our bodys are cruel things at times and it's not ur fault for getting ur hopes up.... it's natural hun!  At least ur body has a little extra time to recover from the m/c now and hopefully be in better shape for a lovely BFP at the end of the month'ish       I shall probably be joining u soon and then we can both plan for next month together hunny  

                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been around much the last couple of days, probably won't be for the next couple either. Have a big appraisal at work and going for a payrise so putting together a water tight portfolio of evidence !!! Fingers crossed.

Lizzy ~ Will attempt to get photo on when I get one from friends. All of mine are of the children and don't think the parents will be too impressed if I put their children on here!!!

Ruth ~ Sorry to hear the old witch showed up. Here's to next month!

Sam ~ So sorry to hear you are feeing so rough. Hope you feel better soon. Fingers crossed for test day hun. Baby Isla 

Special M ~ Aaah puppies, that would be cute!!! 

2ww going slowly here for me. Still a week to go and no symptoms yet. (.)(.) much better than last month, thank god! 

Love to all, Kerry xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115830.0


----------

